# December2014 VIsa Lodging Gang Class 189



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear All,

For all those who are planning to lodge their application, can we use this threat. Guess it would be easy to direct our questions and keep us in the same loop.

I have concern regarding my name, until my graduation my name was Srinivas and during my post graduation I changed it to Shrinivas (added H) subsequently my passports, driving license, pan and voters id reflects the new name ( Shrinivas).

I am bit worried if the case office would pull this up.

Any suggestions.

Regards

VIjay


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For all those who are planning to lodge their application, can we use this threat. Guess it would be easy to direct our questions and keep us in the same loop.
> 
> ...


I don't think so there should be an issue.you can give affidavit for this. Shrinivas did you lodge your visa or going to lodge? You are lodging your visa through consultant ?


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> I don't think so there should be an issue.you can give affidavit for this. Shrinivas did you lodge your visa or going to lodge? You are lodging your visa through consultant ?


Hi, shall be lodging it this week through my consultant in chennai. Waiting for the international debit card, will receive it this week and then lodge it.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Hi, shall be lodging it this week through my consultant in chennai. Waiting for the international debit card, will receive it this week and then lodge it.


All d best bro
How you gonna get international debit card ? Are you dine with your documents ?
how many yrs of Payslips, bank statements and form 16 you are going to submit for employment evidence ?


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> How you gonna get international debit card ?


I have approached both ICICI and SBI banks. SBI is arranging for world travel card.
https://prepaid.onlinesbi.com/sbiviswa.html


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.
> 
> ...


My agent did not ask me about form 16 though, we showed only employement proofs, offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation and relieving letter

How are you lodging the visa via agent or by yourself?


----------



## priyasengupta (Dec 11, 2014)

*Required Documents to Lodge Visa - 189*

what are all the required documents to lodge visa after EOI approval?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

How to attach documents


----------



## toyapple9 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have recieved the visa invitation and now I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

As per this checklist *"All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*

So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> I have approached both ICICI and SBI banks. SBI is arranging for world travel card.
> https://prepaid.onlinesbi.com/sbiviswa.html


Viju make sure card can be used online else no point to buy

ICICI can be used not clear on sbi.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi.

While attaching documents, is it ok if we give space in file names?

Also, is there any way to remove already uploaded document?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Once uploaded cant be removed


----------



## beshirish (May 20, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For all those who are planning to lodge their application, can we use this threat. Guess it would be easy to direct our questions and keep us in the same loop.
> 
> ...




Hi Vijay, I am in similar boat like you ! I have , got my EOI on 28th Nov . Have submitted all the document including medicals. But still I have not seen case officer assigned. Do you have any idea , what is current time frame for the same? I heard its 2 months , but varies for case to case. What you know about this?


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I have applied for the visa on 8-12-14. So, lets hope for the best to all of the brothers who are in the same boat.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

beshirish said:


> Hi Vijay, I am in similar boat like you ! I have , got my EOI on 28th Nov . Have submitted all the document including medicals. But still I have not seen case officer assigned. Do you have any idea , what is current time frame for the same? I heard its 2 months , but varies for case to case. What you know about this?


Minimum 2months is the norms.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> after gathering all the strength and inspiration from you all fellow friends, i have lodged my 189 visa for industrial engineer category. Only few documents and medical is left.
> 
> ...


Gud luck mate


----------



## priyasengupta (Dec 11, 2014)

19th December is a invitation round day. When do they usually declare this?


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

priyasengupta said:


> 19th December is a invitation round day. When do they usually declare this?


Hi,

People have started getting invite( for 189) from the skillselect. I have received mine last night and planning to launch the visa early next week.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> People have started getting invite( for 189) from the skillselect. I have received mine last night and planning to launch the visa early next week.
> 
> ...


Go ahead join the gang gud luck


----------



## priyasengupta (Dec 11, 2014)

*Invite*



pbalavinod_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> People have started getting invite( for 189) from the skillselect. I have received mine last night and planning to launch the visa early next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bala, What is your score and any idea of others' score who received invite? 

did anyone receive invite when applied in ICT BA category.


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

priyasengupta said:


> Thanks Bala, What is your score and any idea of others' score who received invite?
> 
> did anyone receive invite when applied in ICT BA category.



My score is 60 and applied for 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer). 

I am not sure about ICT BA .

sorry mate.

Thanks


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all, 
Glad to be a part of this group.....Lodged visa on 15th december.
Arranging all the documents as mentioned in the checklist.
Do you guys think will our applications processing get delayed due to the Christmas and New Year Festive seasons????


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi
The visa forms form states mention all countries visited in 10years, does that mean even countries visited as a tourist for a 15 to 20 days?


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

lodging next week


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Visa Applied on Dec 6th, all documents/medicals upload done by 17th Dec.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Nice to see a thread with all the ppl who have lodged 189 visa in dec,2014.

Lodged my 189 visa today.

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any mechanical engineer here ??
Be in touch plz.

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Gud luck deep


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Dec Gang

Pls update tracker


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

applied on the 2nd of december.
Not uploaded form 80

I uploaded:
- Australian PCC
- Belgian PCC and translation
- Uni certificate and translation
- Uni transcripts and translations
- ACS skills assessment
- PTE report card
- Copy of passport
- Copy of national identity card
Medical has been finalised and thats what it says in my application.

Im not claiming points for work experience so I did not upload a work reference or anything else regarding work. Is this okay you think?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Gud luck deep


Thanx bro

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Friends, please give a link to the tracker...cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Friends, please give a link to the tracker...cheers


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Which docs need to be notarised and which to be color scan for uploading in visa application??
Can i use a mix of both color scans and notarised copies???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Which docs need to be notarised and which to be color scan for uploading in visa application??
> Can i use a mix of both color scans and notarised copies???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


I notarised all of them

Ielts
Education
Pqssport marriage cert
Employment
Itr 
Bank statement
Form 16
Pay slips
In short every document I gave was notarised
Why to take risk and where one is ready to spend lakh of rupees than why to think twice for some 100 bucks.

Rest is ur call


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all 

This is confusing

For example passport,

1. Scan the Documents.
2. Take a Color printout
3. Put the "Certified True Copy of teh Original" stamp on it
4. Scan again and Upload to visa website


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

prasadg said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is confusing
> 
> ...


No

Either 1) upload color scanned copy or 
2)take a normal black and white xerox copy.
Get it certified/notarised.scan it again and upload it.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> No
> 
> Either 1) upload color scanned copy or
> 2)take a normal black and white xerox copy.
> ...


Thank you very much Deep, Really appreciate the quick response.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I have created an Immiaccount and lodged the visa application. I have filled in the 17 page application. I have not come across any page to upload the documents or apply for Medicals. Please help and suggest.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have created an Immiaccount and lodged the visa application. I have filled in the 17 page application. I have not come across any page to upload the documents or apply for Medicals. Please help and suggest.


That part is after paying fees.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have created an Immiaccount and lodged the visa application. I have filled in the 17 page application. I have not come across any page to upload the documents or apply for Medicals. Please help and suggest.


As son as you submit and pay for your application you will be able to upload documents when you go to your immiaccount.


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Great to see this thread ... Please update your signatures ....

] <-- This is a great blog to check what all you need to upload.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

hi All

By when (time frame) should i upload all the documents after lodging the application.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a few queries relating to Upload of documents.
1. Is PCC and Health Check required for non-migrating dependants
2. I have stayed in Australia earlier. Is PCC required for Australia also.
3. Can I upload my passport page for the proof of age.


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> hi All
> 
> By when (time frame) should i upload all the documents after lodging the application.


Ideally as soon as possible. However you generally get 60 days before CO allocated and then you can upload.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few queries relating to Upload of documents.
> 1. Is PCC and Health Check required for non-migrating dependants
> ...


Health check is required for all

If stay in aus is more than 12 months then pcc is reqd

Passport and 10th standard marksheet is fine for age


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Health check is required for all
> 
> If stay in aus is more than 12 months then pcc is reqd
> 
> Passport and 10th standard marksheet is fine for age



Thanks,

Please suggest on Couple of Questions more.

1. Is health checkup required for child less than 1 year
2. How many non migrating dependents can be included. I am including 3. Will it have an impact on the visa grant.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Please suggest on Couple of Questions more.
> 
> ...


For small children its just consultation with them no blood test etc. Just speak to your nearest medical examination center for more insight

Nobidea on 2nd and 3rd point


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Hi
> The visa forms form states mention all countries visited in 10years, does that mean even countries visited as a tourist for a 15 to 20 days?


I believe instruction says if stayed more than 30 days.. And PCC is only required if stayed more than 1 year


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

Visa lodged


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I believe instruction says if stayed more than 30 days.. And PCC is only required if stayed more than 1 year


Yes


----------



## scor (Dec 5, 2014)

Visa lodged also.

Which documents do you upload for Work experience? Is the Work reference letter enough?


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear All,

I stayed in UK for 11 months of post graduation studies. I left India on Sept 30th 2009 and returned on 30 Aug 2010. Will I still have to get PCC from UK.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Lodged 189 on 16th Dec 2014, joining thread to stay in touch.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

scor said:


> Visa lodged also.
> 
> Which documents do you upload for Work experience? Is the Work reference letter enough?


	EMPLOYMENT DOCUMENTS (Main Applicant, Spouse & Children)

o	Appointment; Confirmation; Promotion letters
o	Relieving order/Service letters
o	Salary slips/Bank statements
o	Income Tax Form 16/SARAL form
o	Organizational chart (if applicable)


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stayed in UK for 11 months of post graduation studies. I left India on Sept 30th 2009 and returned on 30 Aug 2010. Will I still have to get PCC from UK.


Yes Bro, I stayed there for 4 years and I have UK PCC and uploaded it.


----------



## scor (Dec 5, 2014)

I heard it's up to CO. Officially only stay longer than 1 year need PCC but CO may request it for 8 months stay. 
If you want no delay, request PCC just in case. 
I stay there 11 months 20 days but I plan to ignore UK PCC until CO requests it. 



viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stayed in UK for 11 months of post graduation studies. I left India on Sept 30th 2009 and returned on 30 Aug 2010. Will I still have to get PCC from UK.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

HI All,

After Medicals, the hospital sends the reports directly to the DIBP. Please correct me if i am wrong.

Should we be uploading the document with the HAP ID ?

Please let me know.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all

This will be my List. Could you all pls go through for 189

1. Passport
2. Marriage Certificate
3. Birth Certificate

4. Secondary School
O/L Results Sheet
A/L Results Sheet
5. Degree certificate
6. Detail result of the degree
7. Syllabus

8. IELTS Test Report Form

9. Employment Details - Emp 1
10. Experience letter - From Emp 1 to IPA for assessment
11. Experience letter - From Emp1 after Resignation
12. Experience letter - Detail -Work reference from Immediate Supervisor - Detail work done. Since the Emp1 the Gov. Dept does not issue detail work done. (statutory Declaration)

13. Appointment letter
14. Pay card 
15. Establishment -code reference part Why the Dept. not issuing the detail Emp. letter.
16. Office ID
17. Bank statement details 

Immediate Supervisor Details -
18. Office ID of Immediate Supervisor
19. FCA Membership ID of Immediate Supervisor
20. Passport of Immediate Supervisor
21. Appointment letter of Immediate Supervisor
22. Pay card of Immediate Supervisor
23. Business Card of Immediate Supervisor


Tnx in advance


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> HI All,
> 
> After Medicals, the hospital sends the reports directly to the DIBP. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> ...


 hospital sends the reports directly to the DIBP . you can't do anything with medicals.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> HI All,
> 
> After Medicals, the hospital sends the reports directly to the DIBP. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> ...


If DIBP received the report your application will say this:

"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> HI All,
> 
> After Medicals, the hospital sends the reports directly to the DIBP. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> ...


Hospital will send the report for the test


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Nice to see many people getting Invitation. I too have got invitation on this 19th Invite. 
However since my wife is carrying now(7th month running and she is the primary applicant) I dont know if I should be taking medicals as it involves chest x-ray and for Pregnant lady we should avoid any unwanted X-rays as it may affect the baby. 
So, Thou i got invite, I am checking to see if I can delay the process little bit so that after birth of baby...we can go for chest X ray and then file the invite. Some are saying u still can take x-ray protecting with a Lead Shield... but not sure what to do 

But Yes guys...got an invite on 19th Dec. 

I am in Bangalore working for an IT company.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to see many people getting Invitation. I too have got invitation on this 19th Invite.
> However since my wife is carrying now(7th month running and she is the primary applicant) I dont know if I should be taking medicals as it involves chest x-ray and for Pregnant lady we should avoid any unwanted X-rays as it may affect the baby.
> ...


Here is my thought, seniors may correct.

The invite you received is valid for 60 days. You can lodge your visa[pay visa fees] somewhere between 55 days - expiry date from the date of invite received.

After paying visa fees, you will have at least 2 months to submit medicals [ with the current trend]. Even if CO is assigned before 2 months, you will have 28 days to submit from the date of CO's request.

If you do as per above, you will end up having ~ 3.5 months, by that time your wife will have a baby delivered.


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

PadmaYogesh,

Thank you for responding. I will discuss this option with my wife. I checked with the radiologist today at a hospital in Bangalore. They are saying its fine to take an X ray after the women is protected with Lead Shield and X ray will be only on the chest area not the abdominal / stomach part. They also said, many people are doing it and its fine. It all depends on individual person. 

Now this brings another question....... 
If now I go ahead and process (meds, ppc etc) my application and we both get a PR in few months, what about the baby ? After the baby is born, can we process the PR for the Baby ? I mean how does that work ? 
I know its important to get PR for the baby too (otherwise medicare and other subsides will not be applicable for the baby...is this true? )

Senior and others - Please share your thoughts...


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear All,

for the self declaration affidavit, what is the denomination of the stamp paper?

Will a 100 rupee stamp paper suffice ??

Regards

Vijay


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Viju,

Yes that's absolutely fine.No issues.You can go ahead and start the process.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> for the self declaration affidavit, what is the denomination of the stamp paper?
> 
> ...


HI Vijay,

For what reason do you need a self declaration affidavit.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## AnujBh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys, please advise, I was uploading my documents.
By mistake I uploaded 2 of my India work experience documents in Australian experience category instead of selecting overseas experience.

Now I cannot delete the document even though i uploaded the same document again in overseas ex category.

I have also filled Form 1023 for this correction.

Please advise what should I do now.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??

Reply

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello friends, do we need to fill form 80 for spouse also?

Cheers.....


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Count Me in!!*

Hi All,

Me too a part of the December VISA lodge gang... I am an onshore applicant, currently in Melbourne on 457... Got invite on 28 Nov and lodged VISA on 6 Dec... Other details are mentioned in my signature and in the tracker...

Have filled form 80 separately for me and my wife... Confused as to should I upload it or not... I have already uploaded 55 docs and along with my wife's pcc (once its delivered; hopefully soon :fingerscrossed, the count will go on to 56...

What do you guys recommend?? Are the medical reports counted in the limit of 60 or they are directly sent to DIBP, thus preventing an increase in my document count?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

kris299 said:


> PadmaYogesh,
> 
> Thank you for responding. I will discuss this option with my wife. I checked with the radiologist today at a hospital in Bangalore. They are saying its fine to take an X ray after the women is protected with Lead Shield and X ray will be only on the chest area not the abdominal / stomach part. They also said, many people are doing it and its fine. It all depends on individual person.
> 
> ...


Personally(if I am in your place), I wouldn't rush now to get the medicals of your wife unless you are in urgency to get PR.

Let's say you lodge your visa in this week with all the docs[including medicals of your wife] and you get a direct grant from CO, you will not be in a position to add your child. You have to wait for another year or so to get a visa for your child and until then your wife has to be in India.

If you keep your wife's medicals pending and inform CO about your situation, you will have a provision to add your child to the same application before visa is granted. 

So in simple terms, once visa is granted before your child is born, you can't add your child to the current application and have to follow separate process.

Seniors like _shel, espresso and others can explain it much better.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
> How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??
> 
> Reply
> ...


Im curious about that as well


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
> How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??
> 
> Reply
> ...


Not required


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

AnujBh said:


> Hi Guys, please advise, I was uploading my documents.
> By mistake I uploaded 2 of my India work experience documents in Australian experience category instead of selecting overseas experience.
> 
> Now I cannot delete the document even though i uploaded the same document again in overseas ex category.
> ...



I'm in to similar situation. 
Few people suggested me to add extra document in other section and list down errors you made. I was thinking to inform CO once assigned.

Not sure if I can send an email to generic email id -


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> HI Vijay,
> 
> For what reason do you need a self declaration affidavit.
> 
> ...


Dear Raghavendra,

The self declaration affidavit is for the employment reference for current employment.

Regards

Vijay


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Dear Raghavendra,
> 
> The self declaration affidavit is for the employment reference for current employment.
> 
> ...


This should be given by Senior


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> This should be given by Senior


My agent confirmed that it is not necessary that it should be given by the senior. the declaration is drafted like the below... so it self sufficent. But it needs to notarised. But will any check and let you all know. 

Name, address, age, name of the employer, address, position, date of joining, KRA, Skills sets and then this last line as mentioned below

" _I am unable to obtain a detailed job reference letter from the above mentioned Employer as it will jeopardize my future prospects, promotions and continuation of employment if the employer has an indication that I am processing an application for migration to Australia.

I would request you therefore to please accept this sworn declaration.

I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the STATUTORY DECLARATIONS ACT 1959 as amended and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statements in statutory declaration, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular"_


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> My agent confirmed that it is not necessary that it should be given by the senior. the declaration is drafted like the below... so it self sufficent. But it needs to notarised. But will any check and let you all know.
> 
> Name, address, age, name of the employer, address, position, date of joining, KRA, Skills sets and then this last line as mentioned below
> 
> ...


Brother don't just limit ur knowledge to agent do ir own home work refer to this link which has indepth detail. I used reference letter issued by my senior. Got +ve assessment. Think twice and in case of doubt call or write to acs.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## navink2014 (Dec 25, 2014)

*PR VISA process for Australia*

Dear All,

I am new in this forum,just joined.

Just inquired about PR for Aus in India , and come to know most of the agents/agencies just fake. Even taking too much money which is not worth and completely unethical.

Then search on GOOGLe and found this group. 

Really it will great help and highly appreciated, someone please assist me how to independently apply for PR VISA for Australia? with fees and all details.(like points system)


Thanks In Advance
-Navin


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Brother don't just limit ur knowledge to agent do ir own home work refer to this link which has indepth detail. I used reference letter issued by my senior. Got +ve assessment. Think twice and in case of doubt call or write to acs.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


thanks boss will surely be cautious,


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my visa on 20th December. Planning for Medical and PCC in upcoming week.

Looking forward to exchange the updates on CO allotment and Visa grant.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 20th December. Planning for Medical and PCC in upcoming week.
> 
> Looking forward to exchange the updates on CO allotment and Visa grant.


Great
Where r u planning to visit for pcc n medicals??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

navink2014 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new in this forum,just joined.
> 
> ...


Whats ur age work exp ielts score education


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello friends,

As I see a lot of us have lodged the visa. I'm planning to do medicals in january . will be going for PCC in first week.

Just out of curiousity wanted to ask when are all planningvti land in Aussie land and where


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I also got invitation on 19 the Dec. so first we should collect document then we have to apply for visa? or we can start application?
how long application? is anybody has formats or how to upload document ? PDF doc is OK? it should all doc seperate or combined?


anybody has idea about this pls inform .thank you


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me too a part of the December VISA lodge gang... I am an onshore applicant, currently in Melbourne on 457... Got invite on 28 Nov and lodged VISA on 6 Dec... Other details are mentioned in my signature and in the tracker...
> 
> ...


Guys... any suggestions??


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

When can we expect a CO officer to be allocated and the visa grant after visa lodging.

Thanks,
Raghavendra


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

When can we expect a CO officer to be allocated and the visa grant after visa lodging.

Thanks,
Raghavendra


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can we expect a CO officer to be allocated and the visa grant after visa lodging.
> 
> ...


Looking at the tracker, it seems 55 to 65 days on an average for 189 visa


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Sandeeep,

I'll do PCC from Mumbai and Medical from Pune, as I'll be in Pune this weekend


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Hi Sandeeep,
> 
> I'll do PCC from Mumbai and Medical from Pune, as I'll be in Pune this weekend


Ok gud luck with ur meds and pcc.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi ToyApple,

Can you please post or upload your statutory declaration which is signed by masking the important content so that it will be helpful for people like me.


----------



## AnujBh (Dec 23, 2014)

prattech said:


> I'm in to similar situation.
> Few people suggested me to add extra document in other section and list down errors you made. I was thinking to inform CO once assigned.
> 
> Not sure if I can send an email to generic email id -


Hi....I did ask DIBP through their generic email address provided....and they suggested me to fill form 1023 to get this rectified.
Though I don't have a certain solution, few people in similar situation did nothing, just uploaded the same document again in the relevant category and got grants....CO never asked for any kind of clarifications from them....don know what's the best solution but guess I will take yours as we'll and upload a hand written document mentioning the errors....thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

AnujBh said:


> Hi....I did ask DIBP through their generic email address provided....and they suggested me to fill form 1023 to get this rectified.
> Though I don't have a certain solution, few people in similar situation did nothing, just uploaded the same document again in the relevant category and got grants....CO never asked for any kind of clarifications from them....don know what's the best solution but guess I will take yours as we'll and upload a hand written document mentioning the errors....thank you


What is the email id


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello friends,

anyone planning for medicals in delhi in january ??
Cheers


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

AnujBh said:


> Hi....I did ask DIBP through their generic email address provided....and they suggested me to fill form 1023 to get this rectified.
> Though I don't have a certain solution, few people in similar situation did nothing, just uploaded the same document again in the relevant category and got grants....CO never asked for any kind of clarifications from them....don know what's the best solution but guess I will take yours as we'll and upload a hand written document mentioning the errors....thank you



Per DIBP, Form 1023 is for incorrect information given in VISA application or reply to depart's notice or passenger card. So, logically it doesn't apply to attachments.

though i said to upload a document mentioning errors, i was thinking under what should we attach this...other ??


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you padmayogesh for the inputs... mostly I ll be going with what you have suggested. That is to wait for some time... then pay the money and also inform them that we are expecting a baby... 
Lets see...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> anyone planning for medicals in delhi in january ??
> Cheers


What happened


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the group, and appreciate exchange of info.......................Lodged final application on 4th December. Front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals.

Patiently waiting for the grant........I hope DIAC is currently processing October applications..........As per the current statistics, I think DIAC will start processing December aplications from Feb 2015.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

anishhhh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the group, and appreciate exchange of info.......................Lodged final application on 4th December. Front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Patiently waiting for the grant........I hope DIAC is currently processing October applications..........As per the current statistics, I think DIAC will start processing December aplications from Feb 2015.


yes, by the end of Feb'15 till Mar '15 , we are hoping to have decisions for applications submitted in Dec'14. However, it depends from case to case and complications/extra documents req.s etc.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the group, and appreciate exchange of info.......................Lodged final application on 4th December. Front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Patiently waiting for the grant........I hope DIAC is currently processing October applications..........As per the current statistics, I think DIAC will start processing December aplications from Feb 2015.


As per present trends diac is closing cases between 50 to 60 days. So we can expect bells from mid feb


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> As per present trends diac is closing cases between 50 to 60 days. So we can expect bells from mid feb


Hi xingsingh

Plz share ur signature.

Thnx

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Happy new year 2015......have a great year ahead! !!!!


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy new year 2015 friends. May you australia aspirations come true.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Happy new year 2015 friends. May you australia aspirations come true.


Happy new year december gang


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Thank you padmayogesh for the inputs... mostly I ll be going with what you have suggested. That is to wait for some time... then pay the money and also inform them that we are expecting a baby...
> Lets see...


Even if CO asks you for Medicals, you can ask them to hold the case for few weeks/months. If you provide medicals and you get a direct grant then your case will be closed automatically. In that case you will need to lodge a new application to get visa for new born baby.

So it is advisable to ask CO to hold the case when he asks for medicals.


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

*Question on Indian PCC*

Hi All,

Great to see this thread. I have lodged my visa in Dec too (19th Dec invitee). 
I applied for my indian PCC on 15th Dec at Melbourne. My passport was reissued last year from Melb too. Its been 13 days and I haven't had any further updates. I was hoping for a quick clearance as my passport was reissued from Melbourne itself. Any such cases? I would be grateful for a reply.

Regards,
Apurv


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Just a Spam  to keep the thread up in the list, More Number of people seeing it, we will have more participants!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

For the Medicals, how are the reports frontloaded. 
Are the reports sent to the DIAC by the hospitals ?
How long will this process take ?

Please let me know.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the Medicals, how are the reports frontloaded.
> Are the reports sent to the DIAC by the hospitals ?
> ...


By hospital within 2 3 days if test


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Done with meds at chd

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Done with meds at chd
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


Gud luck buddy


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

hi all,

i submitted my eoi with 60 points on 29th december 2014,hoping for the best.Just worried about the ceilings which are about to fill and god knows when i will get the invite.good luck to all


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

*Will this cause 189 rejection - December Gang please help with your comments*

December Gang, this is brief backround of how i claimed 5 points for experience.

Analyst Programmer - First 2 yrs - Not relevant since this would be required to be considered as skilled along with ICT major degree
Analyst Programmer - 1 yr - relevant
Related occupation - 2 yrs - relevant..

My designation for first year was post-graduate trainee( B2, AP1 - which means band 2 , analyst programmer 1) per offer letter and salary slips. 
However, my experience letter & reference letter has designation as Analyst Programmer. 
Additionally, Form 16 of first year has designation as Analyst Programmer.

Will this cause an issue while CO proesses my application, I can make him understand that Post-graduate trainee is just a title and I was actually " Band 2 , analyst programmer " ( offer letter doesn't say this fullform)


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Good man, i couldn't even find an entry level job in IT eventually m starting to give up nyway congrats to u mate, hopefully everyone will get through


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Storm94k said:


> Good man, i couldn't even find an entry level job in IT eventually m starting to give up nyway congrats to u mate, hopefully everyone will get through


When did you move to Australia?


----------



## adnan.khan (Aug 29, 2010)

*Case officer Still not Assigned yet*

Dears,

History:

I lodged Visa application *under category 189 on 20th November 2014*, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife. 

This is the message which started appearing

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.

*Questions :

1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.*

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" 


Regards,
Adnan


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

@gullu
I moved in dec 2009,finished a certificate 3 in business management and then dud bachelor of IT, got acs assessment as business Analyst in dec 2013,since then i kept applying for graduate program and trainee jobs as well. I guess u gotta be lucky sometimes


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Any mechanical engineer here ??
> Be in touch plz.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Hi all , good luck to you all in achieving your dreams 

I`m a mechanical Engineer as well Sandeep mate.

applied 5th of December currently front loaded all documents except Medical (waiting for CO)

I have a question though, my assessment leter includes Both : Qulaification + recognized experience for 5.5 yrs 
Do i need to upload the Engineers Australia Assessment letter again as an evidence of overseas work experience? (i already uploaded it as a proof of assessed skilled employment ) or they will understand?

Cheers!


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

sandeep bhai...industrial engineer here....nice to see fellow mechanical/.production guys...done with visa application...only medical left...i have my paternal home in chandigarh....ccheers


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

jasbir said:


> sandeep bhai...industrial engineer here....nice to see fellow mechanical/.production guys...done with visa application...only medical left...i have my paternal home in chandigarh....ccheers


I`m production so kind of mech/industrial hybrid but my experience is more mechanical oriented.


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys thanks to god i got my invite. I submitted my 60 points eoi on 29th dec 2014 and gpt the invite today, can anyone ease provide the whole procedure of what documents to prepare and what else to do? I applied pcc and will get the medicals done as soon as possible. Another question is that i got my medicals done around 8-9 months ago for temporary resident 485 visa, would those documents still be valid to be used? 
Appreciate the help thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I submitted my visa application on 23 nov, 2014 in the sub class 190 - VIC state sponsorship, I front loaded all the documents including a pre-visa medicals.
I was allotted a case officer on 5th Jan, 2015. 
She has requested for a PCC- regional passport authority as I had submitted a PCC- with state police clearance. (DELhi)
But the thing is I am presently sailing ( Marine engineer by profession) and I am in the high seas, would be finishing my contract in march end and only then would I be able to get this PCC - regional passport authority as it requires me to be present in person.

IF i explain the above situation to the officer would that help?? as would that have any negative effect on my application and its processing times later on?

If not then I will have to take the extreme step of terminating my contract and fly home which can have severe financial implications for me.

PLease help me here people.. it would be of great help!!
thanks
Mohit


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my visa application on 23 nov, 2014 in the sub class 190 - VIC state sponsorship, I front loaded all the documents including a pre-visa medicals.
> I was allotted a case officer on 5th Jan, 2015.
> She has requested for a PCC- regional passport authority as I had submitted a PCC- with state police clearance. (DELhi)
> ...


I believe the CO will understand if you explain and will put your case on hold until you provide them with this PCC. Perhaps a senior member can confirm that.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

After payment we should attach document immediate or 1 day later we can do that?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

There is a link to attach residence proof for all applicant , so it required for minor also? Which kind of doc we can attach as residence proof?


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

rafaelisabella said:


> I believe the CO will understand if you explain and will put your case on hold until you provide them with this PCC. Perhaps a senior member can confirm that.


Hi,

Please let me know the need for spouse IELTS.

I am not claiming points for spouse. Please let me know if it still required.

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the need for spouse IELTS.
> 
> ...


Refer to this link and provide one of them

http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Refer to this link and provide one of them
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?


Thanks,

I have selected "no" for spouse functional english.

Is it still required. Please let me know. Will it have an impact if i select "no". My wife is still studying and i cant get any of these documents now, so i have selected 'No'.

Please let me know.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have selected "no" for spouse functional english.
> 
> ...


English proof has to be given. If you can't provide letter from institution then ask her to write any of the acceptable exams. As very minimal requirement is expected from spouse.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the need for spouse IELTS.
> 
> ...


If you aren`t claiming points for partner skills then she doesn`t need 6.0+ in IELTS 
but she needs 4.5 IELTS at the very least to accompany you
if she doesn`t have any english and can`t get the 4.5 (which should be easy for any person who studied English in his childhood!) you will need to pay in your visa fees some 4,000 AUD+ ( i don`t remember correctly) for an professional English program by the government.
(P.S if she was my wife i would rather divorce her if i have to pay that  )
go for the the 4.5 it should be easy!
GL to you and your wife


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

spiritstallion said:


> (P.S if she was my wife i would rather divorce her if i have to pay that  )
> go for the the 4.5 it should be easy!
> GL to you and your wife





LOOL
that was too gud


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> If you aren`t claiming points for partner skills then she doesn`t need 6.0+ in IELTS
> but she needs 4.5 IELTS at the very least to accompany you
> if she doesn`t have any english and can`t get the 4.5 (which should be easy for any person who studied English in his childhood!) you will need to pay in your visa fees some 4,000 AUD+ ( i don`t remember correctly) for an professional English program by the government.
> (P.S if she was my wife i would rather divorce her if i have to pay that  )
> ...


The fee is exactly 4885 AUD... That's why I'm helping my wife to study for IELTS


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> (p.s if she was my wife i would rather divorce her if i have to pay that  )
> go for the the 4.5 it should be easy!
> Gl to you and your wife


rofl :d


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> English proof has to be given. If you can't provide letter from institution then ask her to write any of the acceptable exams. As very minimal requirement is expected from spouse.


Will a letter from the degree college (3 years) stating that the education was instructed in english, suffice the requirement, Please let me know.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Will a letter from the degree college (3 years) stating that the education was instructed in english, suffice the requirement, Please let me know.


Yes its mentioned there. If you can't score in test then take letter


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have recieved the visa invitation and now I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.
> 
> ...



Hi Toyapple9

though i have not got the grant - i have gone through the same process and asked seniors and scanned forums - i think for lodging visa you dont need certified/notarized copies - u need that only for acs.

also - i referred to one of the threads which covers all the steps - and also explains what all docs he uploaded - this thread will be very useful - i suggest u go through that. this is the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

also - i am in sng - can give u my contact - pls pm me and we can discuss.

i am in india for next 20 days .. so wiill be able to talk once i come back.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> (P.S if she was my wife i would rather divorce her if i have to pay that  )


I would rather encourage her to clear IELTS. One will shell out more money than $5000 on Divorce


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Friends,

We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.

My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)

Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC

or

Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.


Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.

My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


----------



## sss189 (Jan 12, 2015)

My Timeline
Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261111 | IELTS: Score Overall 8.5 , | EOI: Submitted on Oct/2014 (65 points) | Visa Lodged : 2 Dec 2014 | PCC and Medical Submitted : 15 Dec 2014 | Waiting for CO ???


----------



## sss189 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi why the CO take long time to reply? Thanks


----------



## mysticsaga (Oct 18, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> ...



hello viju,

v had a similar situation.
my passport address is in haryana .currently i was staying in bangalore (past 2 years) while lodging visa and my wife she did nt have name on her passport.her address in passport different from whr we were stay.

what we did is.

we applied pcc for the current adress for both of us even my wife didnt have proof for the current adress.
my address proof for current adress wass enough with our marriage certificate

1.we walked in a psk office with with a prefilled pcc form which we downloaded from pskonline website
2.we paid 500 rupess for each n verification of documents were done
3.This form wil go to ur nearest police station.they will visit ur house and get signature and address verifictaion is done
4.that form wil be sent to psk.
5.when ur pcc is done.u get a message from psk .then u cna go n collect
6.usually for us in bangalore it took 10days for all the procedure.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes its mentioned there. If you can't score in test then take letter


Hi XINGSINGH,

I have got the 3 year study letter from college.

I had entered 'No' for spouse functional english. Now that I have got the letter, Please let me know the process how do I change it in the application.

Thanks


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes its mentioned there. If you can't score in test then take letter



Hi XINGSINGH,

I have got the 3 year study letter from college.

I had entered 'No' for spouse functional english. Now that I have got the letter, Please let me know the process how do I change it in the application.

Thanks


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Regarding document limit of 60*

Hi All,

Just wanted to verify whether the document limit of 60 documents is per application or per applicant in the application?

What I mean is, my 189 VISA application has 3 applicants - My Wife, My Son and Yours Truly. So, the document limit for me is 60 + 60 + 60 = 180 or its 60 for all of us combined? Asking this since I was under the impression of latter (per application). 

However, today, I uploaded our passport photographs (one for each of us - in my immi account) taking the total document count in my application to 61. Now, while I was uploading my son's photograph, I was expecting an error message saying that maximum number of document limit has been reached (since after uploading my and my wife's photograph, I had already uploaded 60 documents). 

Guess what, I didn't get any such error and I could see my son's photograph in the list of uploaded documents!! 

Utterly confused... :confused2: Can someone let me know about the document limit?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi folks, i think its very helpful and useful to each others if you share your own co assign/ grant dates instantly in case you got it. i'll gladly do so with mine. cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi XINGSINGH,
> 
> I have got the 3 year study letter from college.
> 
> ...


I think 1023 form is one for rectification of mistakes just check it out


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like processing times have gone up after the holidays to about 70 days, where it was between 50 and 60 days before.


----------



## AnujBh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi
Need a suggestion, if someone can please help.

I am a Metallurgist (234912) with 8 years of relevant experience (also assessed by VETASSESS as 8 years).

I have 2 queries:
1) My 1st year of experience was Graduate engineer trainee period but with salary and Income tax paid) and then confirmed as Assistant manager after 1 year in the same company.
Will my 1st year be considered as skilled work experience?

2) Will DIBP accept as is written in Points test advisory letter by vetassess which does consider this GET experience or they will have their own set of evaluation?

Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Visa Teams*

Hello Guys,
One question, I see many members report that they are under which team who are working on the cases like Brisbane team, Adelaide team, How do i find out which team is handling my case?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello Guys,
> One question, I see many members report that they are under which team who are working on the cases like Brisbane team, Adelaide team, How do i find out which team is handling my case?


I was also curious about the same thing


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi guys

Anyone assigned co


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Dude, follow up here it should be updated within a day or two as you see (last grants/co are 15th of November) i hope its useful
Don`t forget to add yourself as well and Do not modify the data of others/ formatting etc.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
> 
> Dude, follow up here it should be updated within a day or two as you see (last grants/co are 15th of November) i hope its useful
> Don`t forget to add yourself as well and Do not modify the data of others/ formatting etc.


thanks for valuable information buddy


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

No movements for December gang yet ? 

Few folks who submitted at the end of November have received grants.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

prattech said:


> No movements for December gang yet ?
> 
> Few folks who submitted at the end of November have received grants.


Are you sure end of November guys are getting grant? Case tracker shows that only mid of November guys got grant till date.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

yeah, mid november are getting grants now. I guess about 2 more weeks for the early december people (like myself)


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

gullu said:


> Are you sure end of November guys are getting grant? Case tracker shows that only mid of November guys got grant till date.


I'm sorry, no one from last week yet.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

We have applied on 4th December!!! No updates????


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> We have applied on 4th December!!! No updates????


At the moment November 14th applicant are getting grants and CO allocation. Please follow Visa Tracker sheet for better understanding.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> We have applied on 4th December!!! No updates????


Takes 60-70 days for CO allocation


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Visa applied on 29th December
Waiting for CO


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone who lodged their 189 visa in December 2014 got their case officers...its our 6th week...noting yet...looks like we fell in the holiday loop...

by the way i have uploaded the payslips of only those years i am claiming point for (2009-2013), should i upload others aswell! or just wait for for the CO


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Has anyone who lodged their 189 visa in December 2014 got their case officers...its our 6th week...noting yet...looks like we fell in the holiday loop...
> 
> by the way i have uploaded the payslips of only those years i am claiming point for (2009-2013), should i upload others aswell! or just wait for for the CO


How do we know that CO has been allotted


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I think you'll get an email. Or check the status of your application online.


2-3 weeks to go for my application I reckon (applied 2nd of december). Im getting anxious!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I think you'll get an email. Or check the status of your application online.
> 
> 2-3 weeks to go for my application I reckon (applied 2nd of december). Im getting anxious!!!


Checking online daily. I applied on 12th dec.


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.

Could you please have a look and recommend if i've missed anything.

_Police Verification - UK and India
Employment Letter - Current
Employment Letter - Previous Employer
Employment Letter - Promotion / Confirmation Letters - Current and Previous Employers
Payslip - Current Employer - Last 6 Months
Payslip - Previous Employer - A month each of last 3 years
Birth Evidence - Pan card
- 10th Marksheet
- Passport
- School Leaving Certificate
- Driver's Licence
- Birth Certificate (In Hindi unfortunately - didnt realise till i uploaded)
Photograph
Tax Return - Australia - when i was there
Address proof - Bank Statement - Latest
IELTS Assessment
Work Reference Letters (Roles and Responsibilities) - Current and Previous Employers
Education Degree and Transcripts - Bachelors' and Masters'
Form 80
Form 1023 - Incorrect Information - Entered parents as non migrating dependents - asking for them to be removed
_
Cheers,
Amit


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
> Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.
> ...



HI Amit,

Was Form80 in the list of documents that you were asked to submit.
My list doesnt show form80. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
> Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.
> ...



Also, Were you at UK for over a year ?


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
> Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.
> ...


sorry.. forgot to mention the ACS Skills Assessment...
also, form 80 was not in the original list... but i uploaded it as i read it is a requirement

can you please guide if i have missed anything


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I've already asked this but Im still not sure. 
My ACS skills assessment only states I have 3 monhts of relevant experience (after they subtracted 4 years). I am not claiming points for work experience, should I upload the reference letter from my old job that I used to get my positive skills assessment?
Or is just having the positive skill assessment enough?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I think I've already asked this but Im still not sure.
> My ACS skills assessment only states I have 3 monhts of relevant experience (after they subtracted 4 years). I am not claiming points for work experience, should I upload the reference letter from my old job that I used to get my positive skills assessment?
> Or is just having the positive skill assessment enough?


I believe you should upload this.


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Amit bhai...you are good to go...all the best....


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mates,

I have some queries, here is my detail goes:

Invitation: 27 November 2014
App Lodge : 7 December 2014 [189, ACS 261311 Analyst Programmer]
CO Allocation: waiting

1. I have uploaded all documents, but I want to do MEDI and PCC after assigning the CO. Is it any problem? Please give me your suggestion.

2. Can you please let me know, when the job verification will be started? after CO assignment? or before?

3. Should I get any notification after assigning CO?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have some queries, here is my detail goes:
> 
> ...


Please note answers as below

1. You can do PCC and MEDS before CO allocation if you want direct grant if you give it on request of CO then it will take another 28 days for grant of visa.

2. Job verification is done randomly and is only after CO allocation

3. You will get email for CO allocation. If you are applying through agent then your agent will recieve it.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> sorry.. forgot to mention the ACS Skills Assessment...
> also, form 80 was not in the original list... but i uploaded it as i read it is a requirement
> 
> can you please guide if i have missed anything


Hi Amit,
Your list looks perfect.What about Aus PCC as you said you were in Aus also ?


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> HI Amit,
> 
> Was Form80 in the list of documents that you were asked to submit.
> My list doesnt show form80. Please let me know.
> ...


You have to download the form 80, fill it and then upload like other docs.


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Amit bhai...you are good to go...all the best....


thanks for the reply mate...

also hasanab243.. i was in australia for 3 months.. correct me if i am wrong.. but i believe i dont need to apply for australian pcc


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Please note answers as below
> 
> 1. You can do PCC and MEDS before CO allocation if you want direct grant if you give it on request of CO then it will take another 28 days for grant of visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate for the quick reply, it is really helpful and appreciable. 

One more question regarding Form 1221, I did not find it from "ELodgement Page", I only found the form 80 on there. But I did a quick search and found it here(www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf). *is it required for must? If yes then should I need to upload it for all of my family members? Please confirm.* After getting confirmation from you, I will upload it accordingly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Thanks Mate for the quick reply, it is really helpful and appreciable.
> 
> One more question regarding Form 1221, I did not find it from "ELodgement Page", I only found the form 80 on there. But I did a quick search and found it here(www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf). is it required for must? If yes then should I need to upload it for all of my family members? Please confirm. After getting confirmation from you, I will upload it accordingly.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Form 80 and 1221 are not a mandate. I've not submitted them also have seen many people on this forum getting grants without them


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

An Indian guy who applied on December 06, 2014 got grant today. Anyone else from December applicant got grant or CO allocation notice? Please update.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

gullu said:


> An Indian guy who applied on December 06, 2014 got grant today. Anyone else from December applicant got grant or CO allocation notice? Please update.


Are you sure he applied for a 189?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

oh I see it in the tracker now. Very strange.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> oh I see it in the tracker now. Very strange.


Is he VRS


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Is he VRS


Don't think so, VRS is stuck with US FBI PCC


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

I lodged the application on 28th December. Can we expect CO allocation after 28th of jan. It has happened in a couple of timelines.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Raviinc said:


> I lodged the application on 28th December. Can we expect CO allocation after 28th of jan. It has happened in a couple of timelines.


No.
The standard is approx 60 days before an allocation or grant. Use that as a minimum. Chances are very high you will not be one of the exceptions. 
Expect to hear something from DIBP by the end of February or the beginning of March.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Want to know if certain occupations are given preference during visa processing or do they go by the overall waiting list.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Check the tracker.
The minimum for the past months is 51 days.
DIBP processes the applications based on their application date.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Visa tracker indicates that Leo from Syria who filed visa app on 09/01/2015 was allocated CO on 23/01/2015 that is 14 days!


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

If that is true then it must be some exception or urgent case or whatever. Only DIBP can answer that question. Just accept the fact that for 99 percent of us it will take around 60 days or longer.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Visa tracker indicates that Leo from Syria who filed visa app on 09/01/2015 was allocated CO on 23/01/2015 that is 14 days!


Syria is high risk country, it is impossible for someone from there to get in 14 days. Can't believe the tracker 100% as what happened with VRS' info someone updated incorrectly yesterday


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

*Query reg Health requirement*

Dear Friends,

I have launched the visa on 24th Dec and uploaded all the documents including PCC. We have also completed the medicals last week

I found the following status for myself, my wife and second son regarding medicals:-

Meeting the health requirement:- Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


however, found the following status for my elder son as:

Meeting the health requirement :- This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organize these health examinations.

But when I click the link and opened the referral letter , it says medical is completed. 

I wanted to know if anyone has faced such things, or it is just a temp stage and will change latter.

Appreciate your response if anyone seen such things in the past .

thanks
Bala


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi folks!

The Google spreedsheet isn`t 1005 correct, the Syrian or Indians who were mistakenly thought to have got grants or so are probably confused the "date of visa application" with "date of listing your data in the spreedsheet"  i`m sure of that.
as you can scroll in that sheet you can see there is so much order in how they handle people (1st in 1st served) its also quite positive that most people who listed there names already got grants without problems.
just chill and wait i think early December people like me will be assigned CO or Direct granted exactly between 5-15 feb 2015  

I Uploaded the following btw:

1- PCC +translations.
2- Medical done also 17/1/2015
3-Birth cert.+translations as age proof
4- Passport 1st page as Identity
5- Engineers australia skills assesment letter.
6- Employer 5.5 yrs reference letter (claiming points for)
7-Bank statement for one year of my 5.5 yrs showing salary inbound.
8-National insurance registration query for 5.5 yrs with my employer name.
9-Last of experience proofs, again Engineers Australia letter of recognition of my exp of 5.5 yrs.
10- IELTS TRF. 7.0+
11-Qualification (Transcript)
12-Qualification (Testamur)

I hope all passes normal.
in my case they 90% will contact employer through the Egyptian embassy
I didn`t upload form 80 but it is requested typically from many fellow Egyptians just waiting for CO and i`ll be hyper active 


i`m landing in QLD (Brisbane) btw i based my choice on engineering vacancies.. and sydney doesn`t need my speciallty in general beside, i won`t go to Melbourne as a (Middle easterner) thank you no pre-engraved judgments for me. i rather be a foreginer in another state.
Generally east coast is a better coverage if you look for a career nation wide.
Perth/WA is good , very good to be honest ( i was there back in 2009 in fermantle) but you are gambling this way if you got isolated in WA you need to travel LONG distances for an interview in any other state .

What about you guys? mind sharing your stories/ thoughts  to cut the wait?


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have launched the visa on 24th Dec and uploaded all the documents including PCC. We have also completed the medicals last week
> 
> ...


Please speak to them immediately. I have seen cases where the status is not updated and after a phone call an action is taken, either they clarify it with next step or revoke the status and show it as complete.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

*Hay there...I lounched my 189 visa application on 2nd December 2014..and uploaded everything including PCC and medical within 1st Jan 2015...today is my 8th week after lodging visa...still no CO...Should i be worried....Should i through them a mail or a phone call*


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Hay there...I lounched my 189 visa application on 2nd December 2014..and uploaded everything including PCC and medical within 1st Jan 2015...today is my 8th week after lodging visa...still no CO...Should i be worried....Should i through them a mail or a phone call*


I think, you can wait some time more. If you see this tracker(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277) then you will find, Applicants who applied on last November(like 18 NOV), they are getting CO today or may this week. May be vacation was the main reason. Best of luck


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> I think, you can wait some time more. If you see this tracker(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277) then you will find, Applicants who applied on last November(like 18 NOV), they are getting CO today or may this week. May be vacation was the main reason. Best of luck


Hmm...perhaps it would be wiser...Thanks Rajibbd15


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Please speak to them immediately. I have seen cases where the status is not updated and after a phone call an action is taken, either they clarify it with next step or revoke the status and show it as complete.


Friends,

I just checked the status. the status changed to finalized for all the 4 applicants.

Thanks Viju for your inputs which forced me to check the status .

It's wait period for us now till next month 

Thanks
Bala


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

We have applied through agent on 4th Dec how I can check the status? Please reply?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Visa tracker indicates that Leo from Syria who filed visa app on 09/01/2015 was allocated CO on 23/01/2015 that is 14 days!


it's not a co , it's team 13 .. someone miss-update it , don't know who 
team 13 is not a case officer


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> it's not a co , it's team 13 .. someone miss-update it , don't know who
> team 13 is not a case officer


Hi Leo1986,
Can team 13 contact us before allocation of CO? What is main purpose of team 13? Wish you best of luck.

Thanks


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

gullu said:


> Hi Leo1986,
> Can team 13 contact us before allocation of CO? What is main purpose of team 13? Wish you best of luck.
> 
> Thanks


yes they could , they contact me .
they ask about form 80 , 1221 for my wife 
and they ask who fund my study 
and about gap between two jobs 

their main job is to help the case officer in high risk country applicants 


regards


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> yes they could , they contact me .
> they ask about form 80 , 1221 for my wife
> and they ask who fund my study
> and about gap between two jobs
> ...


Understood. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Rubal1 said:


> We have applied through agent on 4th Dec how I can check the status? Please reply?


You can create a new immi account fro yourself if you have the TRN number. Once you import the file to your account you will be able to see your application.

Note: If you import your application to a new account your agent will not come to know about it and it will not impact your application in any way.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> yes they could , they contact me .
> 
> 
> regards


Did they contact you via email/phone ? or via message in immiaccount ?


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have created new account and now able see my application but still one question..

Guys how I can check whether medicals address uploaded by doctor or not?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Did they contact you via email/phone ? or via message in immiaccount ?



Email


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> I have created new account and now able see my application but still one question..
> 
> *Guys how I can check whether medicals address uploaded by doctor or not?*


*

After your doctor upload your medical report it will added in your application and this following msg will show up*

_Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter_

*Or u can always call the doctor, give ur name and HAP id to ask them how was your report and when did they upload it...Worked in my case*


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot!!!! My medicals are uploaded as the status is already updated!!!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello Dec gang, anybody has any update..co allocation, grant ??( that may be surprise though) )


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

prattech said:


> Hello Dec gang, anybody has any update..co allocation, grant ??( that may be surprise though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, nope not yet!!!!!
Have to wait for still more 10 to 15 days i guess!!!!!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Visaradha said:


> Hi, nope not yet!!!!!
> Have to wait for still more 10 to 15 days i guess!!!!!


Hmm..we may see some progress in feb second or third week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: We can't do much than waiting and chatting.


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

prattech said:


> Hmm..we may see some progress in feb second or third week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: We can't do much than waiting and chatting.



Yes, exactly....Lets hope for the best things to happen!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:lane:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Visaradha said:


> Yes, exactly....Lets hope for the best things to happen!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:lane:


So who will be first to get that cup


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> So who will be first to get that cup


Me  Becuase I lodged on December 01, 2015


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

gullu said:


> Me  Becuase I lodged on December 01, 2015


All the best...Wish u a speedy grant!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

gullu said:


> Me  Becuase I lodged on December 01, 2015


Common Gullu lead us from front


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Common Gullu lead us from front


Your leader is from a HR country  Choose someone else


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Some1 from India whose submission date in around 5th Dec will get grant around 15th Feb.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

The good part is that we have World Cup in Feb which means that the waiting time will fly. ;-)


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

idreamofoz said:


> The good part is that we have World Cup in Feb which means that the waiting time will fly. ;-)


I doubt waiting time would be more since they will have a lot of tourist visas to be processed during this time.

So, may be 3 months is what we can look at for decision.


(


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

gullu said:


> Your leader is from a HR country  Choose someone else


Whose next


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

If you notice there isa guy in 28th november who got a GRANT. 
while in the same time ppl in 20th of november are getting grants/CO assigned today as well.
why that 28th guy alone got a grant ahead of others is beyond my understanding so i GUESS the queue is a "package of applicants of a specific week" and not just a one by one basis.

And that means i`ll be ahead in 1st of the december gang 


Update : Oh! there is another one in 28th of november getting a grant right now.... and from to 20-26 many got it as well!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know if we need to upload our photograghs here.
If so, Please let me know where should we be uploading and the specifications.

Thanks


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

A person from India who lodged on 1st December has gotten a Grant Today.
So the December Grants are starting to roll in.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any one from December month got PR??


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know if we need to upload our photogragh.
If so, Please let me know where should we be uploading and the specifications.

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats Anon


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Any one from December month got PR??


One Indian applicant anon got grant today. He applied on December 01, 2014


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

That's great news that December 2014 guys are getting PR!!!! I have applied on 4th Dec. I think I get in next week. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Please let me know if we need to upload our photograghs


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Please let me know if we need to upload our photograghs


I dont think it's required..


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Ruba1, even I applied on 4th of Dec. Let us hope for the bells to ring in next week.


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All,

Whats the contact No. of DIAC/DIPB to enquire about the application status?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> If you notice there isa guy in 28th november who got a GRANT.
> while in the same time ppl in 20th of november are getting grants/CO assigned today as well.
> why that 28th guy alone got a grant ahead of others is beyond my understanding so i GUESS the queue is a "package of applicants of a specific week" and not just a one by one basis.
> 
> ...


Good luck spiritstallion! if that happens, people like me around 15th Dec would be hopeful in next few weeks. 



hasnainhyder1 said:


> A person from India who lodged on 1st December has gotten a Grant Today.
> So the December Grants are starting to roll in.


Do we know timelines?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

2 people that applied on dec 1st have a grant now! Its getting cloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose!!!!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> 2 people that applied on dec 1st have a grant now! Its getting cloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose!!!!




Yesssss..Good luck thomasvo !


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

prattech said:


> Yesssss..Good luck thomasvo !


Thanks mate, you too!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubal1 said:


> That's great news that December 2014 guys are getting PR!!!! I have applied on 4th Dec. I think I get in next week. Fingers crossed....


Good luck Rubal1 !



anishhhh said:


> Ruba1, even I applied on 4th of Dec. Let us hope for the bells to ring in next week.


Good luck anishhhh !



thomasvo said:


> Thanks mate, you too!


thank you buddy !


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

prattech said:


> Do we know timelines?


Check visa tracker Google Docs sheet for timeline  Here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

gullu said:


> Check visa tracker Google Docs sheet for timeline  Here is the link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Thank you gullu. All the best for your grant!


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mates,

Please help me out. I did medical on 31 Jan 2015(Sat day), I checked the status in immi page on 01 Feb 2015, but I could not see the status changed(still medical link is showing). I contacted to the Med center. They said, they passed my information to immi. Today(02 Feb 2015), I saw my daughter's one is updated only. But My one and my wife's one still not changed I am bit confused. Can any one please help me how long it will take?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please help me out. I did medical on 31 Jan 2015(Sat day), I checked the status in immi page on 01 Feb 2015, but I could not see the status changed(still medical link is showing). I contacted to the Med center. They said, they passed my information to immi. Today(02 Feb 2015), I saw my daughter's one is updated only. But My one and my wife's one still not changed I am bit confused. Can any one please help me how long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Relax. It will be updated in next 24 hours.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

prattech said:


> Thank you gullu. All the best for your grant!


Thanks


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear Mates,

Quick question: I lodged my 189 visa application on 21st December 2014 (65 points) and I am from High Risk country. 
When do you think the Grant will come?

Thank you so much.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Quick question: I lodged my visa application on 21st December 2014 and I am from High Risk country.
> When do you think the Grant will come?
> ...


Not a specialist on HR countries but I think it takes roughly 4-5-6 months if Im not mistaken


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Not a specialist on HR countries but I think it takes roughly 4-5-6 months if Im not mistaken


You are right. Currently it is around 4 to 6 months.


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please help me out. I did medical on 31 Jan 2015(Sat day), I checked the status in immi page on 01 Feb 2015, but I could not see the status changed(still medical link is showing). I contacted to the Med center. They said, they passed my information to immi. Today(02 Feb 2015), I saw my daughter's one is updated only. But My one and my wife's one still not changed I am bit confused. Can any one please help me how long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance


For me it took 4 working days for the status to get reflected in the immi account.
Just wait and relax


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please help me out. I did medical on 31 Jan 2015(Sat day), I checked the status in immi page on 01 Feb 2015, but I could not see the status changed(still medical link is showing). I contacted to the Med center. They said, they passed my information to immi. Today(02 Feb 2015), I saw my daughter's one is updated only. But My one and my wife's one still not changed I am bit confused. Can any one please help me how long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, Your medical link will be there as it is. But, you will find the below statement under the list of documents required section after your medicals are uploaded by the Hospital.

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

gullu said:


> Relax. It will be updated in next 24 hours.


Thanks Mate


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know what does the state column in the tracker indicate. What is it for?
Also, do we need to upload our passport photographs ?


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi, Your medical link will be there as it is. But, you will find the below statement under the list of documents required section after your medicals are uploaded by the Hospital.
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter


correction


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> correction


Yes, you are correct. But I can find this text 

"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter" 

only for my daughter.


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Congratulations to December gang people who got grants today!!!!! All the best to all others in the gang. ....wishing all a speedy grant!!!!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Visaradha said:


> Congratulations to December gang people who got grants today!!!!! All the best to all others in the gang. ....wishing all a speedy grant!!!!


Please update signature which will help people to understand your timelines.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Visaradha said:


> Congratulations to December gang people who got grants today!!!!!


Are December people getting grants already?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

yes, a couple of people on the tracker that applied on dec 1st have got their grant today


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know if we need to upload our photogragh.
> If so, Please let me know where should we be uploading and the specifications.
> ...


No... It's not required.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> That's great news that December 2014 guys are getting PR!!!! I have applied on 4th Dec. I think I get in next week. Fingers crossed....


 You're almost there my friend. All the best.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing here yet 
I'm so jealous of those people that applied around the same time and have their grant!!


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

CO assigned today and asked for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Nothing here yet
> I'm so jealous of those people that applied around the same time and have their grant!!


Be patient my friend. 
I am sure you will be hearing the good news soon. 

Perhaps you can start thinking about the next steps after the Grant 
That will keep you busy and you will save time.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Nothing here yet
> I'm so jealous of those people that applied around the same time and have their grant!!


LOL that got me laughing!! chill man.. if you notice they contact/grant a set of people lets say between 1-5 December, they might contact a 5th December person then contact one of the 1st of December people 3 days after.
you will get it soon enough dw


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> LOL that got me laughing!! chill man.. if you notice they contact/grant a set of people lets say between 1-5 December, they might contact a 5th December person then contact one of the 1st of December people 3 days after.
> you will get it soon enough dw


Haha yeah I know. I just want my grant so I can relax


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

I have also applied on 4th of Dec. Waiting eagerly and anxiously ..........

Here's my timeline:

*Visa*: 189 - Skilled Independent | *ANZSCO Code*: 261312 – Developer Programmer | *ACS Positive Result*: 24/Sep/2014 | *PTE*: 06/Nov/2014 Score R: 74, L: 66, W: 74, S: 69, | *EOI*: Submitted on 24/Nov/2014 (65 points) | *Invitation*: Received 28/Nov/2014 | *Application*: Submited 04/Dec/14 | *Medicals*: 09/Dec/2014 | *PCC*: Self and Spouse 27/Dec/2014 | *Grant*: Waiting


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Nothing here yet
> I'm so jealous of those people that applied around the same time and have their grant!!


Ha and I thought that Belgians have Balls of Steel. 
Come on buddy! Your grant is on it's way. 
All the best!


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

M in same boat dude but my agent told me that you will get grant around 15th Feb so wait till next week.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubal1 said:


> M in same boat dude but my agent told me that you will get grant around 15th Feb so wait till next week.



good luck, kindly update your timelines in signature.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> M in same boat dude but my agent told me that you will get grant around 15th Feb so wait till next week.


At least ur agent can assure ur grant but im not getting assurance from anybody until received the golden mail as i didnt use any agent. 
Cheers!


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> At least ur agent can assure ur grant but im not getting assurance from anybody until received the golden mail as i didnt use any agent.
> Cheers!


Any one who got PR today?

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Any one who got PR today?
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


9 grants today.


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello friends,

i applied for 189 visa on 16th december...any hope of co sir contactingme 

jasbir


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> At least ur agent can assure ur grant but im not getting assurance from anybody until received the golden mail as i didnt use any agent.
> Cheers!


Don't worry...Agent can't assure grant. it's DIBP who will will process it. Processing time is going to be same for individual applicants and applicants who used agent.

Have patience..good luck!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i applied for 189 visa on 16th december...any hope of co sir contactingme
> 
> jasbir



I have applied on same date. I don't think we can expect allocation/grant until last week of feb. 

Have patience, good luck. Please update your signature with your timelines.


----------



## Tianame (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi there...

I am new to this forum.. I lodged my application for 189 PR on the 3rd December and I am gritting my teeth waiting for some kind of communication... I have done my medicals and PCC but still awaiting the UK PCC... does anyone know how far they are with the grants? have they started the December applications yet?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Tianame said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I am new to this forum.. I lodged my application for 189 PR on the 3rd December and I am gritting my teeth waiting for some kind of communication... I have done my medicals and PCC but still awaiting the UK PCC... does anyone know how far they are with the grants? have they started the December applications yet?


3rd dec have been touched


----------



## Tianame (Jan 7, 2015)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: ohh wow... now im getting even more nervous... thanks.. I am just hoping that my UK PCC also gets delivered soon...was hoping to have everything frontloaded before end of January!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Tianame said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: ohh wow... now im getting even more nervous... thanks.. I am just hoping that my UK PCC also gets delivered soon...was hoping to have everything frontloaded before end of January!!!


Who hits jackpot today


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

HI all..

received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.

Thanks all. You guys have been of immense help.

Krishna


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! Have u applied on 4th Dec??

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Not many grants today


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Still nothing. I even woke up last night several times to check my mail and my application, couldnt sleep properly


----------



## Tianame (Jan 7, 2015)

:cheer2::cheer2:


rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


:cheer2:woow Congrats... you must be over the moon... now go celebrate!!! the more people getting their grants the closer we are to the finish line!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Still nothing. I even woke up last night several times to check my mail and my application, couldnt sleep properly


Cheer uo buddy slow and steady wins the race. Sooner or later you will be blessed


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

where is todays grants only one ???? lazy australians


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> where is todays grants only one ???? lazy australians


I know they are very slow..... They should realize that people are waiting for their golden email

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Krishna


----------



## Soumenlaru (Feb 4, 2015)

*189 Visa application - need some support on section "Previous travel to Australia"*

Hi Experts,

I need your advice on the question outlined below.

"Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa? " Not Sure whether I should Say "No" or "Yes" . As it asks this question under section "Previous travel to Australia" and I never travelled to Australia , I felt it should be "No" , Need your expert suggestion . I have doubt due to the fact that I got a visa refusal earlier. 

Thanks
Soumen


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> where is todays grants only one ???? lazy australians


1 more in 190 Anesha


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Soumenlaru said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your advice on the question outlined below.
> 
> ...


What was reason of refusal


----------



## Soumenlaru (Feb 4, 2015)

Experience claimed in EOI was more than ACS assessment as it said in the assessment as "The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code." I was employed for more than 5 years at the time of the EOI application as I overlooked the comment in the ACS assessment and I claimed 10 points ( more than 5 years ) but Visa CO said as per the comment from ACS assessent , no point could be given to me for employment . It happened in march , 2014 . 
Thanks
Soumen


----------



## Soumenlaru (Feb 4, 2015)

*reason for last visa refusal*

Experience claimed in EOI was more than ACS assessment as it said in the assessment as "The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code." I was employed for more than 5 years at the time of the EOI application as I overlooked the comment in the ACS assessment and I claimed 10 points ( more than 5 years ) but Visa CO said as per the comment from ACS assessent , no point could be given to me for employment . It happened in march , 2014 . 
Thanks
Soumen


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys

6 grants today

4 in 189

2 in 190


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys
> 
> 6 grants today
> 
> ...



that's great...what date did 189 reach ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

prattech said:


> that's great...what date did 189 reach ?


In 190 its 9th dec and in 189 I think its 4


----------



## Tanu26 (Jan 6, 2015)

have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Tanu26 said:


> have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.
> :fingerscrossed:


If you look at Skillselect last round result, There is not much backlog, you should get it in next 1-2 rounds


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Whose next


----------



## illyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi guys!
I will be lodging my 189 application probably on Tuesday but I have read something which I would appreciate if you could clarify... 

I have a positive skills assessment from EA (standard) but I did not pick the additional service regarding skilled employment as it was mentioned in the booklet that "Engineers Australia has been authorised by the Department of Immigration to provide an opinion about an applicant?s skilled employment claims as part of the skills assessment. However, the decision to award points for skilled employment remains with the Department of Immigration case officer, who may also need to review claims of relevant 
employment gained subsequent to the formal assessment."

Plus the DIAC said that needs an opinion regarding the above.

My questions: 

1) is this additional service needed or the CO will check my employment claimed in EOI

2) as I am meeting the deadline for the lodgement , if it is needed can I apply now to the EA for this additional service or I will get refused by the CO tjrough certificate of employment and payslips?

Please help!! I cant feel my stomach...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any updates on grants today???

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rubal1 said:


> Any updates on grants today???
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


As per Tracker I found, so far three granted today. here it goes:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All,

Quick questions:


1. Is there any preference to onshore applicants over offshore ones? Looks like onshore applicants get their grants faster?

2. What is the usual time that visas are granted? I am from India and keep checking my mails from morning 5 am (coz it is 10: 30 in Aussie) to 1 pm (6:30 and close of Business). After that I feel quite disappointed and wait till morning 5 again  hoping for the best.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Another frustrating night! One more chance this week...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Another frustrating night! One more chance this week...


Buddy full moon will come soon


----------



## Virtuon (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I lodged all my docs in January, but only now I got some concerns about employment evidence.
My concerns are about ACS deducted experience (in my case it is 4 years, another 3 years are skilled experience) - Do I need to upload payslips for deducted by ACS employment? I have uploaded only for 3 years - the employment which I claim points for and which is stated in my ACS letter after skilled met date.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Virtuon said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged all my docs in January, but only now I got some concerns about employment evidence.
> My concerns are about ACS deducted experience (in my case it is 4 years, another 3 years are skilled experience) - Do I need to upload payslips for deducted by ACS employment? I have uploaded only for 3 years - the employment which I claim points for and which is stated in my ACS letter after skilled met date.
> Thanks in advance.


Its Alrite ..no worries you will be fine.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Direct grant!!!!!!!!!

      

Thanks for all the support and help!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Congrats thomasvo.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Hey thomas you got it. Congratulations mate


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hey thomas you got it. Congratulations mate


Congrats!!!!

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Congrats !!!!!

Think now you might sleep for the next 1 week at a stretch


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Congrats !!! Have a nice sleep now.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!



Congrats Thomas :cheer2:


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


That's some news. Congrats buddy.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey can anyone update today's status


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Gz Thomasvo i saw it in the sheet and was like, such a lucky guy he is... it seems that you are the last to be contacted this week and the only one to be contacted in 6th of February


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All,

Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


Congrats !!!


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


Congratulations mate  sweet days for you in Aus hopefully.

Can you update your details here if please? when did you apply for visa etc. it helps all others

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## anishhhh (Dec 31, 2014)

Best of luck to you all. Here's my timeline:

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261312 – Developer Programmer | ACS Positive Result: 24/Sep/2014 | PTE: 06/Nov/2014 Score R: 74, L: 66, W: 74, S: 69, | EOI: Submitted on 24/Nov/2014 (65 points) | Invitation: Received 28/Nov/2014 | Application: Submited 04/Dec/14 | Medicals: 09/Dec/2014 | PCC: Self and Spouse 27/Dec/2014 | Grant: 06-Feb-2015


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Just so you know, I didn't have birth certificate uploaded (had passport and national identity card) and I also didnt have form 80.

I noticed an hour before my grant that my status had changed from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing". I think that means a CO has picked it up and is checking it.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


Congrats on your grant!!


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!



Huge relief for you , many congratulations. Have sound sleep now.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


Congrats


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Direct grant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help!


Congrats!!


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

anishhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today morning. Wish u all good luck.


Congrats!!


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer ANZSCO code).

Your qualification has been assessed as follows

your bachelor of engineering in electronics & communication from anna university completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.

Dates : 10/09 - 01/12 (2 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 01/12 - 07/12 (0 yrs 6 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : ACS
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 08/12 - 11/13 (1 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

when I submit EOI, should I mention the above experience as related employment or should I mention only below experience alone as related employment.

Dates : 12/13 - 02/15 (1 yrs 2 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

will DIBP consider my experience from October 2009 till February 2015 or just from November 2013 to February 2015? please guide me friends.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.
> 
> ...


You need to put all experience in eoi. However experince from December 2013 will be marked as relevant and experience before that will be non relevant.


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

thank you XINGSINGH for the reply. I am short by 5 points for 189 class. need to wait till 2016 Nov.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ranjith418 said:


> thank you XINGSINGH for the reply. I am short by 5 points for 189 class. need to wait till 2016 Nov.


You can try to improve your score by ielts or try for state nomination


----------



## coldcup (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrates to all those who got grants. Its a quick process for people from india.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

coldcup said:


> Congrates to all those who got grants. Its a quick process for people from india.


Next week critical god give us maximum grants


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Critical god?  i was wondering what they worship in Aussie


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Critical god?  i was wondering what they worship in Aussie


Another day has started. Good luck guys..........


----------



## rohan123 (Feb 9, 2015)

How did you get to know that status has changed? Did you get an email alert. I have submitted my application on 12/Dec and hoping for this week. All docs/PCC/Meds are loaded.




thomasvo said:


> Thanks guys.
> Just so you know, I didn't have birth certificate uploaded (had passport and national identity card) and I also didnt have form 80.
> 
> I noticed an hour before my grant that my status had changed from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing". I think that means a CO has picked it up and is checking it.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rohan123 said:


> How did you get to know that status has changed? Did you get an email alert. I have submitted my application on 12/Dec and hoping for this week. All docs/PCC/Meds are loaded.


You can see status updates in immi account.


----------



## rohan123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok thanks. So you got your grant in 1 hr basically after it was updated and no questions asked?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> Ok thanks. So you got your grant in 1 hr basically after it was updated and no questions asked?


Any news


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Heyy Guys, Is there anyone left who lodged on the 1st of Dec and did not not get a grant or at least CO assign?? . Started to worry as I got nothing till now and still under status of " Processing .. wait for department to contact you"


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

madel1 said:


> Heyy Guys, Is there anyone left who lodged on the 1st of Dec and did not not get a grant or at least CO assign?? . Started to worry as I got nothing till now and still under status of " Processing .. wait for department to contact you"


Any update for today


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

that lucker in 8th december.  they jumped 4 days to give him a grant.

"in progress" status means its not touched by anyone right?


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> that lucker in 8th december.  they jumped 4 days to give him a grant.
> 
> "in progress" status means its not touched by anyone right?




I guess " in progress" means that no one has looked at the application yet.
I am still in this status, although I have lodged and paid on the 1st of Dec!!


----------



## e406 (Feb 6, 2015)

madel1 said:


> Heyy Guys, Is there anyone left who lodged on the 1st of Dec and did not not get a grant or at least CO assign?? . Started to worry as I got nothing till now and still under status of " Processing .. wait for department to contact you"


Me too. No news. Elodge in DEC 1st.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

In my case application is lodged by agent. So I created duplicate account and imported the application. Filed on 4th Dec, if see status it says in progress but if I open application the status for individual applicant Is processing.. M confused now what's going on?

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> In my case application is lodged by agent. So I created duplicate account and imported the application. Filed on 4th Dec, if see status it says in progress but if I open application the status for individual applicant Is processing.. M confused now what's going on?
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Hold your nerves grant fairy will be coming soon


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hold your nerves grant fairy will be coming soon


I hope so... Fingers crossed!!!!

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

tommorow i`m certain they will pick a lot of ppl. it happened last week after week started many got CO/grants in one day i think delays are because of "processing" of many ppl who got CO and started to hand over med/pcc/form 80 etc upon request.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

I got my meds done today, waiting for CO...


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> In my case application is lodged by agent. So I created duplicate account and imported the application. Filed on 4th Dec, if see status it says in progress but if I open application the status for individual applicant Is processing.. M confused now what's going on?
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Hi Rubal,

I also created a duplicate account to check our status., Actually my agent is handling process.

does having a duplicate account and importing the application via TRN number affect my visa application process. I have just uploaded and saw my status as in progress?

I dont want my agent to give me an excuse that bcs i did this it is getting delayed

please clarify


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Hi Rubal,
> 
> I also created a duplicate account to check our status., Actually my agent is handling process.
> 
> ...


Hey it does not affect your visa process.. You will come to know whenever they're will be any change in your application. Do not tell your agent that you have created duplicate account as I have told mine and he felt offended 

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Any updates for today


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Hey it does not affect your visa process.. You will come to know whenever they're will be any change in your application. Do not tell your agent that you have created duplicate account as I have told mine and he felt offended
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Thank you, will not inform him,

Meanwhile how do i know if my agent has uploaded the documents. He said he has finished uploading all the document, while the new account I created says last processing date 10th Jan ( thats when we lodged the visa).

Also, he gives me a timelines of 4 months for the visa officer to be assigned ;(


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Got my grant today.

Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Thank you, will not inform him,
> 
> Meanwhile how do i know if my agent has uploaded the documents. He said he has finished uploading all the document, while the new account I created says last processing date 10th Jan ( thats when we lodged the visa).
> 
> Also, he gives me a timelines of 4 months for the visa officer to be assigned ;(


You can open your application and check whether he uploaded all the documents or not. He gave you 4 months as the max limit so that you should me mentally prepared that it's a long process. Max 3 months I hope.

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...



Congrats ....


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

My Heart is thumping ... status changed to "Processing" today ....


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

amit101 said:


> My Heart is thumping ... status changed to "Processing" today ....


Good Luck.....You will get it, keep


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Good Luck.....You will get it, keep


Thanks ... 

They asked for few documents .... Birth Certificate/Employment evidence.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

amit101 said:


> My Heart is thumping ... status changed to "Processing" today ....


Mine is processing since Feb 6 but no update till date 

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

amit101 said:


> My Heart is thumping ... status changed to "Processing" today ....


Good luck amit


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Mine is processing since Feb 6 but no update till date
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


I think you should call them up ....


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

All my friends...wish you all the very best...

Cheers


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Amit!!


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Thanks ...
> 
> They asked for few documents .... Birth Certificate/Employment evidence.


Haven't you provided them earlier? If yes, what have you provided and what else they are asking?


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Haven't you provided them earlier? If yes, what have you provided and what else they are asking?


I provided passport as birth date proof but they want certified birth certificate or secondary school certificate


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I got the Grant .. omg the sweetest moment to wake up and check the mail with a half open eyes 

Hope you all the best and fast grants  i don`t know you in reality but i hope i did


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

amit101 said:


> I provided passport as birth date proof but they want certified birth certificate or secondary school certificate


I have provided passport too, but updated sec. school certificate under educational documents.

What about employment evidence you were referring to?


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I got the Grant .. omg the sweetest moment to wake up and check the mail with a half open eyes
> 
> Hope you all the best and fast grants  i don`t know you in reality but i hope i did


Wow !!!! Congrats ...


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Wow !!!! Congrats ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I got the Grant .. omg the sweetest moment to wake up and check the mail with a half open eyes
> 
> Hope you all the best and fast grants  i don`t know you in reality but i hope i did


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## e406 (Feb 6, 2015)

Got CO allocated today. Elodge DEC 1st.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

e406 said:


> Got CO allocated today. Elodge DEC 1st.


How u came to know that CO allocated to your application?

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## e406 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rubal1 said:


> How u came to know that CO allocated to your application?
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Got an email from CO regarding English prof for my wife.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I got the Grant .. omg the sweetest moment to wake up and check the mail with a half open eyes
> 
> Hope you all the best and fast grants  i don`t know you in reality but i hope i did


Congrats


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

e406 said:


> Got an email from CO regarding English prof for my wife.


We have filled through agent and I have checked through duplicate profile that mail has been sent to my agent..so I asked him but he denied..

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> We have filled through agent and I have checked through duplicate profile that mail has been sent to my agent..so I asked him but he denied..
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


What is written in correspondence section


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> What is written in correspondence section


Correspondence for this app is currently being sent to authorized recipient.

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Heyy Guys, I have CO assigned today and she is asking about PCC and medicals. Does this mean that all the other documents provided are just fine with the CO? please feed me back


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

madel1 said:


> Heyy Guys, I have CO assigned today and she is asking about PCC and medicals. Does this mean that all the other documents provided are just fine with the CO? please feed me back


Thats true, I believe.


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Is secondary school certificate sufficient for Birth date proof?


Certified copy of your birth certificate
Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
names of both your parents (where applicable).
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification
stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as
secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

madel1 said:


> Heyy Guys, I have CO assigned today and she is asking about PCC and medicals. Does this mean that all the other documents provided are just fine with the CO? please feed me back


Feed them and enjoy


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Query!!*

Hello All, 
Help Needed!!

I have got my wife's passport changed (as the passport address and spouse name is added on it .) I have filled the form 929 for passport details change and new passport copies uploaded on the visa application . However when I try to arrange medical for her It is showing her old passport details on the application for medical , What should I do. 

Also Same goes with my 1.5 months old kid when I applied visa He did not had a passport , now I have added his passport detais and added him as a migrating family member , but when I am arranging medical for him It is showing blank in passport details , What should I do.



I applied on 6th Jan and till now no Case officer is assigned on my application Is there something I need to do or wait. status showing IN PROGRESS


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello All,
> Help Needed!!
> 
> I have got my wife's passport changed (as the passport address and spouse name is added on it .) I have filled the form 929 for passport details change and new passport copies uploaded on the visa application . However when I try to arrange medical for her It is showing her old passport details on the application for medical , What should I do.
> ...


For your wife take old and new passport to medical center as old passport no. will serve as reference no. for medical examination. 

For second query seniors please advise


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello All,
> Help Needed!!
> 
> I have got my wife's passport changed (as the passport address and spouse name is added on it .) I have filled the form 929 for passport details change and new passport copies uploaded on the visa application . However when I try to arrange medical for her It is showing her old passport details on the application for medical , What should I do.
> ...


Had a similar situation but you do not have to worry. While filling out e-medicals, doctors usually will update the passport numbers(new ones) so after meds, your e-meds will reflected the new passport numbers. Declare the situation apriori while making an appointment with the hospital though to avoid any confusions.

All the Best!


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

amit101 said:


> Is secondary school certificate sufficient for Birth date proof?
> 
> Certified copy of your birth certificate
> Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
> ...


Yes. SSC certificate is enough.


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

BDM India said:


> Yes. SSC certificate is enough.


Thanks ...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems like a silent day


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Seems like a silent day


Yes it is...Is it the world cup that slowed down the grants??


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

padmayogesh said:


> Yes it is...Is it the world cup that slowed down the grants??





XINGSINGH said:


> Seems like a silent day



Yeah Guys, It's pretty dry day. They will have additional duty of processing tourist visas for world-cup.

Let us hope for best tomorrow.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

prattech said:


> Yeah Guys, It's pretty dry day. They will have additional duty of processing tourist visas for world-cup.
> 
> Let us hope for best tomorrow.. :fingerscrossed:


Why world cup had to happen now. Feeling angry


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Congrats bro...when do you plan to move.....and where...

Keep in touch for job related discussions..

Cheers..



spiritstallion said:


> i got the grant .. Omg the sweetest moment to wake up and check the mail with a half open eyes
> 
> hope you all the best and fast grants  i don`t know you in reality but i hope i did


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

sry, redundant post.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Congrats bro...when do you plan to move.....and where...
> 
> Keep in touch for job related discussions..
> 
> Cheers..


Well i chose Brisbane... east coast, lower accomodation costs.... Sydney doesn`t really have engineering jobs and in case it has i can travel with roads...
Melbourne isn`t really my place for some reasons 
atm i`m trying to plan what to do, trying to sell my car and searching interviews.
i`ll probably land in 10th of march

what about you? what do you plan to do?


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

The immi department facebook states that there was a outage and disruption in system issues and network services today and that engineers at work. I feel the visa processing was disturbed due to this.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah maybe


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Just read that the issue has been resolved


----------



## leozzy8845 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guys, feeling really bad while waiting for grant, what is wrong with immi office just finished their work dated to 9th only


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Got a Direct Grant !


----------



## rohan123 (Feb 9, 2015)

when did you submit the application?


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> when did you submit the application?


6th Dec


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you have any idea guys
Visa application lodged date: 6 Nov 2014
CO contact : 14 Jan 2015 (requested pcc,medicals,form80)
Uploaded and emailed CO: 5th Feb 2015
Today is 12th of November !!! Its 7 days 
It seems they have not cleared the November cases yet , is there any body else from november who has not received any result ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Do you have any idea guys
> Visa application lodged date: 6 Nov 2014
> CO contact : 14 Jan 2015 (requested pcc,medicals,form80)
> Uploaded and emailed CO: 5th Feb 2015
> ...


Call them bob and politely ask have the recieved all the documents and is there anything else they require. If you are lucky you will get in next 10 mins


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks fir your help, 
Actually the main applicant is my wife , and she is very nervous and I think she can not manage the conversation well if they said something unexpected,
Do you think if I call as her husband do they response ? 
And could you tell me if We call, will we speak with our CO directly or someone else in their office ? That is adelaide gsm team 6 .
Nobody has told the story when they have called them , please kindly clear it more for people like me who want to make a call.


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks XingSingh!


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Thanks fir your help,
> Actually the main applicant is my wife , and she is very nervous and I think she can not manage the conversation well if they said something unexpected,
> Do you think if I call as her husband do they response ?
> And could you tell me if We call, will we speak with our CO directly or someone else in their office ? That is adelaide gsm team 6 .
> Nobody has told the story when they have called them , please kindly clear it more for people like me who want to make a call.


From what i know, once CO makes contact and you send a reply, it can sometimes take a few weeks for them to get back to your application, since they would have moved on to newer applications.

if you are not in a hurry (and not comfortable calling), you probably can wait some more time and the grant will come your way. 

If however it's urgent, it is good to call as suggested by XINGSINGH, they will check and grant it in few minutes.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congratulations mate...


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congratulations👏


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Thanks fir your help,
> Actually the main applicant is my wife , and she is very nervous and I think she can not manage the conversation well if they said something unexpected,
> Do you think if I call as her husband do they response ?
> And could you tell me if We call, will we speak with our CO directly or someone else in their office ? That is adelaide gsm team 6 .
> Nobody has told the story when they have called them , please kindly clear it more for people like me who want to make a call.


If you feel your wife cannot manage a conversation with the CO I think you better wait and don't complicate things further. Now it's only a matter of time you will get it.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats !!!!


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Congratulations mate...


Thanks Pradeep !


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

BDM India said:


> Congratulations👏


Thanks !


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Congrats !!!!


Thanks Raghavendra !


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

*IT is a GREAT day*

It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congrats !!!


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Yipeee!!!*

Hi All,

Got the (direct) grant today ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...

A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... 

One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> ...


Congrats !!!

As i understand IED is same as "Must not Arrive After".


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Congrats to all of you who got the grant ....


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

congratulations, dear friends, the real hunt starts now, all the best for the very next step!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats to successful candidates. Cqn some one please sum up todays status


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

guys, one query

What all documents should be kept ready to lodge VISA ?

for example - What all documents are asked to be submitted as part of Work Experience


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Seems like it was indeed a fruitful day inspite of the world cup hazzle. Hope to see more grants...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

RMG said:


> guys, one query
> 
> What all documents should be kept ready to lodge VISA ?
> 
> for example - What all documents are asked to be submitted as part of Work Experience


1. Ielts
2. Bank Statement
3. Pay slips
4. IT returns or form 16
5. Passport
6. Educational Docs
7. PCC
8. Medical


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. Ielts
> 2. Bank Statement
> 3. Pay slips
> 4. IT returns or form 16
> ...


Thanks for the reply

I have FORM 16 and IT returns for the past 3 yrs, but bfor that I do not possess them.
Will that be an issue while lodging a visa ?

Also Before 3yrs, I worked for 1.5yrs in a small company which doesn't exist now. I have joining and relieving letter ( experience letter) but I don't have FORM 16 docs related from that organization. How do i go ahead with this situation.

I don't want to exclude this experience as it is very important for my points.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

RMG said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have FORM 16 and IT returns for the past 3 yrs, but bfor that I do not possess them.
> Will that be an issue while lodging a visa ?
> ...


Mate upload as many supporting documents as possible. CO can ask you for any documents and if CO asks you have to provide.


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Help me out*

After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried. 

Experts comments needed. Please help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congratulations buddy.

As I see your timeline of ACS, was it a acs result in old format without skilled from date ? If yes, did you marked initial years of experience as ir-relevant per ACS summary of criteria ??


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate upload as many supporting documents as possible. CO can ask you for any documents and if CO asks you have to provide.


I understand that, but what if I cannot provide FORM 16 documents. Will that be an issue or a point for rejection ?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

RMG said:


> I understand that, but what if I cannot provide FORM 16 documents. Will that be an issue or a point for rejection ?


I would say that if CO asks for a document you have to provide it or satisfy him/her. In case the CO is not satisfied it can result in a rejection.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> I would say that if CO asks for a document you have to provide it or satisfy him/her. In case the CO is not satisfied it can result in a rejection.


Thanks for the inputs


----------



## rajibbd15 (Mar 28, 2013)

prattech said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> As I see your timeline of ACS, was it a acs result in old format without skilled from date ? If yes, did you marked initial years of experience as ir-relevant per ACS summary of criteria ??


Thanks Buddy. Yes it was old format. May be put there "relevant" but could not recall properly.


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

RMG said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have FORM 16 and IT returns for the past 3 yrs, but bfor that I do not possess them.
> Will that be an issue while lodging a visa ?
> ...



I think either one of Form16 or IT return will do. Even i didn't have Form 16 for all the years. I had IT return forms from 2008 and Form 16 for 2 years. 

ITR forms are available online in the Income Tax website. Create an account with your PAN and all ITR filed documents since 2008 are available for download.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Who are lucky fellows today


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

Its 12:45 pm here in sydney 
Good luck for all of you in the last working day of this week


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congratulation Amit!!. Enjoy


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats !!!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats Amit!!


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Great news Amit. Congratulations!


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats 😊


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congrats amit.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congratulations mate


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

What's today's tally


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> What's today's tally


I see only amit getting lucky today, you are pretty close, maybe next week you will get the golden mail.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> I see only amit getting lucky today, you are pretty close, maybe next week you will get the golden mail.


Thanks for your wishes buddy


----------



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello folks,

I submitted my visa app on the first week of december 2014 for myself, my husband and 2 kids. On immiaccount, it appears that the health exams were "finalized" for myself and the 2 kids. For my husband, the link "organize your health examinations" still appears. Does this mean that his health exam results have not been verified by the department yet? Because the clinic has turned in his results to the department on december 6th 2014. 

I don't have a case officer yet and i emailed [email protected], but there was no response. Did anyone here have this link continue to show up on your immiaccount, or were your health checks finalized?

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Heather
You can verify status of your husbands medical by logging into emedical site with his HAP ID..If the status shows submitted then DIAC is yet to finalize his report,if it shows incomplete then the hospital hasn't uploaded all the report or forms.Follow up with the hospital and tell them for your husband status is showing as incomplete.The same had happened with me as well.

Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Dear Members,

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Feb 2015 with 60 overall in software engineer catg.(261313) for 189.

Could anyone comment how long it is taking these days for getting invitation for Occupation-Software Engineer(261313) with 60 Points ??

please suggest . Any help will be appreciated

Thanks

Visa-189, Occupation-Software Engineer(261313), ACS Applied - 08 APR 2014, ACS Result- 02 June 2014(+ve), IELTS- 10 JAN 2015, EOI submitted with 60 points - 7 FEB, 2015 , Waiting for Invitation


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

manukuku said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Feb 2015 with 60 overall in software engineer catg.(261313) for 189.
> 
> ...


Wothin 2 or 3 rounds.

What was cut off and visa effect date o draw held on 13th feb


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

I had the same issue but I checked on emedical site and the report was uploaded. I had also dropped a mail but there was no response.
However CO never asked me anything about it.

So if the report is uploaded no need to worry.




heather_ss said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I submitted my visa app on the first week of december 2014 for myself, my husband and 2 kids. On immiaccount, it appears that the health exams were "finalized" for myself and the 2 kids. For my husband, the link "organize your health examinations" still appears. Does this mean that his health exam results have not been verified by the department yet? Because the clinic has turned in his results to the department on december 6th 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

amit101 said:


> I had the same issue but I checked on emedical site and the report was uploaded. I had also dropped a mail but there was no response.
> However CO never asked me anything about it.
> 
> So if the report is uploaded no need to worry.




Good to know,,, that's reassuring amit101. 

thanks,

Heather


----------



## nhn (Feb 14, 2015)

amit101 said:


> Got the golden mail today ..... )))))


Congratulations


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Any visa takes today!!!. This thread is silent!!

Thanks


----------



## rohan123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb. 


Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


Congrats Rohan !! 

Looks like the time lines got extended by a week.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


Congrats


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Congrats ... 
:dance:


rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.



Congratulations mate


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


Many Congratulation Rohan..Party time!


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

rohan123 said:


> Guys, Direct grant letter today at 12:50 pm 16/Feb.
> 
> 
> Visa applied on 12/Dec with 65 points.


Congrats buddy! Cherish the moment! 

All the best! :second::second:


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Got a CO assigned today, requesting the following 

1. PCC - For all excluding my 2 yrs old daughter
2. Medicals - For all of us (we're 4 applicants, including my Mother)
3. Character assessment - For me
4. More relative dependency proof - for my Mother

*Now for point 3, what's it they look for? Should I get an affidavit?*

Please let me know; thanks in advance for your suggestions/advice.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requesting the following
> 
> 1. PCC - For all excluding my 2 yrs old daughter
> 2. Medicals - For all of us (we're 4 applicants, including my Mother)
> ...


Sundar when did you applied for visa


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requesting the following
> 
> 1. PCC - For all excluding my 2 yrs old daughter
> 2. Medicals - For all of us (we're 4 applicants, including my Mother)
> ...


Character assessment is PCC+Form 80. Since they've asked for PCC explicitly, they are referring to Form 80 for point 3. 

Congrats on the CO allocation btw.

All the best!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requesting the following
> 
> 1. PCC - For all excluding my 2 yrs old daughter
> 2. Medicals - For all of us (we're 4 applicants, including my Mother)
> ...



What are the documents that can be submitted for point 4 ( Dependency Proofs)

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Sundar when did you applied for visa


I paid the money on Dec 18th and uploaded documents by Jan 12th.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> What are the documents that can be submitted for point 4 ( Dependency Proofs)
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


If you have paid for your parent's medicals, or transferred money to their account continuosly for atleast or over an year, lived under the same roof, shared their expense (receipts of the same) etc.

All the very best!!


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Character assessment is PCC+Form 80. Since they've asked for PCC explicitly, they are referring to Form 80 for point 3.
> 
> Congrats on the CO allocation btw.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you and wish you the very best of luck!!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

skksundar said:


> If you have paid for your parent's medicals, or transferred money to their account continuosly for atleast or over an year, lived under the same roof, shared their expense (receipts of the same) etc.
> 
> All the very best!!


Thanks Sundar,

Except for money transfer ( Bank statement), what can be the other documents that can can be submitted. For ex. Living under the same roof, shared the expenses and medicals. How do we provide supporting documents for these. Please name the document types.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requesting the following
> 
> 1. PCC - For all excluding my 2 yrs old daughter
> 2. Medicals - For all of us (we're 4 applicants, including my Mother)
> ...


Uf you have uplpaded the PCC then it would be form 80.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks Sundar,
> 
> Except for money transfer ( Bank statement), what can be the other documents that can can be submitted. For ex. Living under the same roof, shared the expenses and medicals. How do we provide supporting documents for these. Please name the document types.
> 
> ...


Raghavendra,

I have been paying my mother's medical insurance for the last 2 years. So, I have proof of the same. In addition, the gas connection is in her name and I requested and got a statement of the same for the past 2-3 years. 

For living under same roof, bank passbook will come in handy. In addition, if you have other things like the telephone bills etc, it will be quite helpful; not the least, but your family ration card, election voter ID reflecting your addresses will be helpful. 

All said, am wondering if there's more I could provide to prove the dependency.

All the very best!!


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

I have seen one grant( VRS) already today!!. Lets hope we will have a good run today as well!!!


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

pbalavinod_s said:


> I have seen one grant( VRS) already today!!. Lets hope we will have a good run today as well!!!


3 so far


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW !!!
Got the Golden email today !!!
Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
I have updated my visa tracker status.
wish you get yours very soon.


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you All,

Got the golden mail !!!


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!


Congrats Raghavdendra/.///

Can you share your timelines please.....


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!


Raghavendra,

Congrats on the grant. I suppose, now you can tell me what are the documents you have provided to prove that your parent is your dependent.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!


Congrats


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Congrats BOB


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Raghavendra,
> 
> Congrats on the grant. I suppose, now you can tell me what are the documents you have provided to prove that your parent is your dependent.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Sundar,

Thanks

We all had the same address on the documents. May be that has sufficed the requirement.

I am not able to find the status or any information regarding the 'non migrant dependents' nor have i got email asking for the documents. Please let me know in case you have any information where to find the status.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Congrats Bob


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!


Congrats Raghavendra !!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Congrats Bob


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

BDM India said:


> Congrats Raghavendra !!



Thank You !!

Good Luck for your grant


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello friends...

Got co assigned today just now..

I only have to undergo the medicals....

Please share your experience especially guys from delhi....

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> Got co assigned today just now..
> 
> ...


Great jasbir congrats

You can visit either sadhu vaswani medical center shanti niketan or max hospital in panchsheel


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> Got co assigned today just now..
> 
> ...


Hey Jasbir

congrats for CO. 
Visit Sadhu Vaswani Hospital at Shanti Niketen. 
There was not much crowd when I visited. Just reach on time & get number so that you can be free on time.


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!


Congrats Raghavendra


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi Sundar,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Wait a minute! Are you saying that you have marked your parent as non-migrating dependent ? If that's the case, then I understand, cos My mother is a migrating dependent and hence the CO must be asking for these documents.

Thanks very much Ragavendra!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> Got the golden mail !!!



Congrats Raghavendra! :second: :second:


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Awesome! All the best buddy. Hope you get a speedy grant!


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Congratulations.... Lord Shiva pouring his blessings on people on this auspicious day.. Wish you a quick grant as well.


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Congratulations


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Congrats!!!

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Great, congratulations mate


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Awesome! All the best buddy. Hope you get a speedy grant!


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> Congratulations.... Lord Shiva pouring his blessings on people on this auspicious day.. Wish you a quick grant as well.


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Congratulations


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Great, congratulations mate


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Congrats Raghavendra! :second: :second:


Thank You


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Congrats Raghavendra


Thanks Dheeraj

Good luck !!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening



Congrats


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.

I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.

I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.

thank you and good luck.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> ...


All the best


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

How much time it generally takes for the grant once the CO got assigned...we got assigned on 6th Feb but till date no info, it's been 10 days... M so nervous!!!!!

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks singh bro...

Have booked with sadhu vasvani...

Cheers

ps : Is there any whatsapp group for people going from delhi??




xingsingh said:


> great jasbir congrats
> 
> you can visit either sadhu vaswani medical center shanti niketan or max hospital in panchsheel


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Dheeraj bro...thanks....



dheeraj said:


> hey jasbir
> 
> congrats for co.
> Visit sadhu vaswani hospital at shanti niketen.
> There was not much crowd when i visited. Just reach on time & get number so that you can be free on time.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today. 

Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.

Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.

Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries. 

Confused whether to shout or dance in happiness....

Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.

ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Congrats XingSingh 
Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rannair said:


> Congrats XingSingh
> Regards
> Ranjeet


Thanks Ranjeet

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


Thanks rubal good luck to you also

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Am so Happy for you xingsing ..... Ur hard work and perseverance has paid off


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate !!!


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Whats the score so far? i see only two grants bhupida and lawleepop


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Whats the score so far? i see only two grants bhupida and lawleepop


Not much today its 3 grants today adding Xingsingh. No CO allocated today. Don't know why have they slowed down.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Big congrats to u veere.
And gud luck for the future.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Big congrats to u veere.
> And gud luck for the future.


Thanks deep. Where have you been. What about your case. See I have updated my signature also as suggested by you and dj baba

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Congrats mate !!!


Thanks Raghavendra

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks deep. Where have you been. What about your case. See I have updated my signature also as suggested by you and dj baba
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


My visa lodgement date is 21-dec.I am waiting for CO/Grant and good to see ur signature with a beautiful grant word.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

deeparashmin said:


> Not much today its 3 grants today adding Xingsingh. No CO allocated today. Don't know why have they slowed down.


Yeah a slow day indeed...


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Many congratulations!!!!


Thanks dheeraj

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## ykr (Nov 7, 2014)

*Fingers Crossed!*

Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14; 
Front loading of documents completed on 16-Feb-15

=================================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
--> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
--> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
--> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
--> CO Allotted - :noidea:
--> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Congrats ... now the real struggle begins 



XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> ...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

amit101 said:


> Congrats ... now the real struggle begins


Thanks for your wishes

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## ykr (Nov 7, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can we expect a CO officer to be allocated and the visa grant after visa lodging.
> 
> ...


Hi Raghavendra,

Both of us have logged our applications around the same time (2 days apart).

Keeping fingers crossed regarding CO allotment.

=================================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
--> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
--> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
--> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
--> CO Allotted - :noidea:
--> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## coldcup (Dec 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks for your wishes
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congratulation xing, I saw you always congratulating and helping others.

Can you tell me that 14 feb on your timeline is when you actually did medicals or 14 feb is when medicals got uploaded?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

coldcup said:


> Congratulation xing, I saw you always congratulating and helping others.
> 
> Can you tell me that 14 feb on your timeline is when you actually did medicals or 14 feb is when medicals got uploaded?


Thanks coldcup

Medicals were done on 14th feb and were uploaded on 17th feb

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello folks,

I was contacted by a case officer yesterday the 16th with a request for more information.

On the request letter, the following is highlighted.

Timeframe for response
****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER – You MUST select one of the
Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an
option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****

There were no 'response options' or a 'choice list' indicated anywhere else in the letter from the case officer. I emailed the information to the case officer's GSM team (there was only an email listed, no phone number) and uploaded the same on immiaccount. Have any of you guys seen the message above about selecting a non-existing option when the case officer contacted you.

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Is this normal???*

I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning 
_"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_


Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> "Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


Yes thats normal


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the benefits of adding ' non migrating dependents'.
I have included non migrating dependents in my application. They have gone through Medicals and PCC. My status is Granted but I have not received any status updates or information about the non migrating dependents.

Thanks


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the benefits of adding ' non migrating dependents'.
> I have included non migrating dependents in my application. They have gone through Medicals and PCC. My status is Granted but I have not received any status updates or information about the non migrating dependents.
> ...


As the name implies, the person will be your dependent and is eligible for migration at a later point in time, if you would need to take them. If you have marked them as 'Other', they may not be eligible for dependent parent visa later (other than the subclass visa that costs you 60000AUD)


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

skksundar said:


> As the name implies, the person will be your dependent and is eligible for migration at a later point in time, if you would need to take them. If you have marked them as 'Other', they may not be eligible for dependent parent visa later (other than the subclass visa that costs you 60000AUD)


Thanks Sundar,

If incase I had included them in my application as Migrating dependents what would have been the charges.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks Sundar,
> 
> If incase I had included them in my application as Migrating dependents what would have been the charges.


You would have to pay 1760 AUD per dependent and about 4000 AUD as English tuition fees if your dependent does not posses functional english skills.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*How do we interpret this?*

In my health requirements section I have the following text.

_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._

How do I interpret this
1) It is all clear from the health requirements meeting criteria
2) The submission is done but there is still a possibility of the DIBP asking for some further tests
3) This is a standard text and may or may not not indicate if the health requirements are cleared. Wait for the CO to go through it and update.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> 2) The submission is done but there is still a possibility of the DIBP asking for some further tests


Point #2 is applicable


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Point #2 is applicable


Do most people get the same text or is it different for most people?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

If the status reads "finalized" then its finalized I believe. by the way, am not there yet!!


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Query!*

When a CO is assigned do we get any email on our given email id or do we have to keep on checking on the IMMIACCOUNT ID s status?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

skksundar said:


> If the status reads "finalized" then its finalized I believe. by the way, am not there yet!!


Case has been decided click on trn no. and see your status


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

keep on checking on the IMMIACCOUNT ID s status



sahil1604 said:


> When a CO is assigned do we get any email on our given email id or do we have to keep on checking on the IMMIACCOUNT ID s status?


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> When a CO is assigned do we get any email on our given email id or do we have to keep on checking on the IMMIACCOUNT ID s status?


Yes when the CO is allocated you get a notification with a e-mail address. You can use this to correspond with the CO and team.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any CO/Grant today??

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI : 15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

I lodged my application on 20th Dec, still no update on CO 😕


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

*Got 189 Visa Grant Today*

Dear Forum Members
I have been a silent observer in the forum.
Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.

Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

BDM India said:


> I lodged my application on 20th Dec, still no update on CO 😕


Yours must be a direct grant! please await the golden email!


----------



## ykr (Nov 7, 2014)

*VISA Granted!!*

Dear Friends!!

I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
Timeline: 4 months.
Jumping with joy!! 

=================================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
--> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
--> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
--> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
--> CO Allotted - Direct Grant
--> Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys they touched 19 Dec 2014 people on Monday since then they have not proceeded further. They are still processing the older ones. In the beginning of the week I felt they were reaching a a less than 60 day processing cycle. It is still stuck at 19 Dec Max though.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

rannair said:


> Dear Forum Members
> I have been a silent observer in the forum.
> Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> ...


Congrats fnd

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

BDM India said:


> I lodged my application on 20th Dec, still no update on CO ?de15


Hopefully we will get some news on monday.

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Yours must be a direct grant! please await the golden email!


I'm also expecting direct grant. Now, I'll have to wait till next week 😴


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hopefully we will get some news on monday.
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Usually we don't like Monday's... but I'm eagerly waiting for it this time 😉


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> ...


Congrats. Wonderful ielts score


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rannair said:


> Dear Forum Members
> I have been a silent observer in the forum.
> Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Thanks Deep


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Sevnik


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

rannair said:


> Dear Forum Members
> I have been a silent observer in the forum.
> Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ykr (Nov 7, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats. Wonderful ielts score


Thanks a lot XINGSINGH !

IELTS - Yes, I really wanted to 'break' the 7.0 barrier. Looks like I 'demolished' it 

====================================
ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst) | ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014 | IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | Points - 70 | EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014 | Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14 | Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14 |PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15 | Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15 | CO Allotted - Direct Grant |Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Congrats


Thanks Dheeraj


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Friends.

Any news from Dec gang? . lets hope we will have a good run this week.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Friends.
> 
> Any news from Dec gang? . lets hope we will have a good run this week.
> 
> ...


No news fr today

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

just one for the day so far


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Seems like there are 4 grants on the tracker.
One from 24 Dec 2014 log date and rest on or before 19 Dec 2014.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Seems like there are 4 grants on the tracker.
> One from 24 Dec 2014 log date and rest on or before 19 Dec 2014.


5 grants today
1 - 23rd Dec
2- 19th Dec
1- 1st Dec
1- 18th Nov 



I too am confused regarding the order in which the grants are given. Anyways as long as they shower grants everyday all are happy


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Another grant for 22nd Dec that adds up to 6 grants till now.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

7 grants today and a 28 dec guy has got a grant.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

21 dec lodgement date but still waiting:-(

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> 21 dec lodgement date but still waiting:-(
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Don't worry they go up and then work themselves downwards and be happy that they have come within the bandwidth.
Cheers


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Raviinc said:


> Don't worry they go up and then work themselves downwards and be happy that they have come within the bandwidth.
> Cheers


Yup hope for the best.
Wats ur lodgement date ravi??

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

8 grants so far. one applicant from 19 nov .


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone

With Mata Rani grace I got the golden mail today. :cheer2:


Thanks to the members of forum for helping & providing a lot of information.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> With Mata Rani grace I got the golden mail today. :cheer2:
> 
> ...



best wishes man


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> With Mata Rani grace I got the golden mail today. :cheer2:
> 
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Finally, I have received the Golden mail with Diamond toppings. 

Direct Grant :first: !!!! Yippee lane: !! 

Thanks for your blessings and support.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

That adds up to 9 grants today. Yipiiiii. Comgratuations to all who received grant today !!!!


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> That adds up to 9 grants today. Yipiiiii. Comgratuations to all who received grant today !!!!


10 grants actually


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dheeraj said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> With Mata Rani grace I got the golden mail today. :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to the members of forum for helping & providing a lot of information.


Congrats bro

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Yup hope for the best.
> Wats ur lodgement date ravi??
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


26 dec.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have received the Golden mail with Diamond toppings.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats to all the 10 Lucky grantees. And all the best for the guys in the Q.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Raviinc said:


> Deep those wording's are the standard logo from day one but when you strike gold it turns to FINALISED. Same here I've developed a compulsive obsession just finished checking the immi account for the umpteenth time today, ha ha. All the best


Now we cant receive any gud news for today and dont know i have noticed these lines first time today 

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Now we cant receive any gud news for today and dont know i have noticed these lines first time today
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Both us applied on 21st December. Let's hope we get some good news this week


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Both us applied on 21st December. Let's hope we get some good news this week


All the best


----------



## aw2013 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Medical*

Hi

I have lodged my application nearly 1 month ago, and PCC is done
For some or the other reason I couldn't do medical yet

I had some cold and cough last week and had taken antibiotic. Now it's reduced, but i just have a little dry cough. Should I go for medical test now? I don't want to delay it

Can this cause any problem in my medicals

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

aw2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodged my application nearly 1 month ago, and PCC is done
> For some or the other reason I couldn't do medical yet
> ...


You still have time, u wont be rejected for dry cough if u manage to remain still for the xray, theyre looking for tb, hep and aids


----------



## namijoon (Feb 24, 2015)

*HI*



BDM India said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 20th December. Planning for Medical and PCC in upcoming week.
> 
> Looking forward to exchange the updates on CO allotment and Visa grant.




Hi 

Did you submit form 80? was it a direct grant? I applied on 25.12.14 still waiting.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true. 
*Yes, It is a grant!*:second::second:
Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!*:second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Congrats


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Thanks bro

All the best for your grant


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

diprain said:


> congratulations!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> best wishes man


Thanks buddy


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

No Visa Grant Today 

Guys, Any idea how long would it take for me?


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Congrats


Thanks Dheeraj and congrats to you too.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

So the score is 5 for the day, all DG no CO allocation. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

*Time for Grant after Medical*

Hi,

I have been contacted by CO on 19th Feb. I am done with my Medicals. Just curious how much time does it take to get grant after medical. Any clue?


----------



## HamzaOZ (Oct 17, 2014)

Who is messing up with the tracker. Anyone got the latest one?


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!*:second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


congrats idreamofoz Enjoy the golden moments 
Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## rannair (Dec 7, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> With Mata Rani grace I got the golden mail today. :cheer2:
> 
> ...


congrats dheeraj
Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Thanks buddy 😊


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi...everyone....plz help me out..how many days i have to wait for grant...
261311....visa lodged 23 dec 14...all docs pcc/ med uploaded...co..?....grant....?


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

rannair said:


> congrats idreamofoz Enjoy the golden moments
> Regards
> Ranjeet


Thanks Ranjeet.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

jimmyrocks said:


> Hi...everyone....plz help me out..how many days i have to wait for grant...
> 261311....visa lodged 23 dec 14...all docs pcc/ med uploaded...co..?....grant....?


Don't worry Jimmy. I am pretty sure you'll get some communication within this week.Stay calm, good news is just around the corner.


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Only One Visa Grant today (25/02/2015) !

Pace has slowed down considerably. Hoping to see some good progress next week.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Only One Visa Grant today (25/02/2015) !
> 
> Pace has slowed down considerably. Hoping to see some good progress next week.


There are two more days left in this week


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

May be they work only for first two days for immigration and rest of week for visit visa due to world cup.


----------



## scor (Dec 5, 2014)

I applied on the same day and just got CO contact today.

My CO request PCC but not specify which country so I'm a bit confused. Is there anyone got PCC request with specific countries name? 



jimmyrocks said:


> Hi...everyone....plz help me out..how many days i have to wait for grant...
> 261311....visa lodged 23 dec 14...all docs pcc/ med uploaded...co..?....grant....?


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

scor said:


> I applied on the same day and just got CO contact today.
> 
> My CO request PCC but not specify which country so I'm a bit confused. Is there anyone got PCC request with specific countries name?


Hi SCOR,
You need to submit a PCC for the country you are a resident of. Apart from that if you have stayed for a cumulative of 12 months in any country in the past 10 years you need to submit a PCC for them too.

I assume you have not submitted a PCC at all so you will need to submit it for the place where you are working currently.


----------



## scor (Dec 5, 2014)

I have submitted PCC for my current resident country, and waiting for 1 more through post.
But I've been in UK for 11 months and didn't apply for it, hope they won't request it otherwise it will take me a long time...


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> No Visa Grant Today
> 
> Guys, Any idea how long would it take for me?


We're on the same boat mate, don't worry. I believe we'll have a CO no later than the end of next week. Those guys who got the golden mail this week are just luckier than us


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

scor said:


> I have submitted PCC for my current resident country, and waiting for 1 more through post.
> But I've been in UK for 11 months and didn't apply for it, hope they won't request it otherwise it will take me a long time...


It would be a good idea to call them up and ask them this question directly. Sometimes the CO realizes that something is not needed.
It is best to call and ask so that you get a clear picture. Atleast it would not delay things further than what it can now.
And yes generally if a CO has asked for only PCC it means other things are clear so it would not take that long once procured!!


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!

Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi scor.... I think u just call them 2moro at 3.30 am....and the grant will be there ....Best of luck


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Scor....just want to knw....U applied as analyst programmer ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rafaelisabella said:


> Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!
> 
> Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


Congrats


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Any one applied as analyst programmer and got grant ???


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello..anyone online!!! Plz reply...My status has changed (in progress) to (Finalised)
What does it mean ? Visa granted or to still wait ?


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Team,

Good day to all.

I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.

I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR . 

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

jimmyrocks said:


> Hello..anyone online!!! Plz reply...My status has changed (in progress) to (Finalised)
> What does it mean ? Visa granted or to still wait ?


It means you case is finalised and you should be getting your grant shortly.


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bala.....way to go....


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Wooooo.....with the grace of god....got the grant today..

Thanks everyone.....best of luck who r in line.. Shortly they will get good news...

Visa applied 23-12-14
Grant - Direct 26-02-¹


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guidance Requested:

I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
No CO allocation/Grant so far.

Should I try calling DIBP before CO allocation?


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Guidance Requested:
> 
> I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
> No CO allocation/Grant so far.
> ...


Yup I think you should call them. call them before 11 AM AEST than late so that if positive you can expect the grant tomorrow itself.

All the best mate!


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

jimmyrocks said:


> Wooooo.....with the grace of god....got the grant today..
> 
> Thanks everyone.....best of luck who r in line.. Shortly they will get good news...
> 
> ...



I told you.....All the Best Mate!


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> Yup I think you should call them. call them before 11 AM AEST than late so that if positive you can expect the grant tomorrow itself.
> 
> All the best mate!


I called DIBP this morning.
They mentioned that no further documents are required and the application is under routing processing. However a case officer has Not been assigned yet.

Perhaps a long wait awaits.


----------



## expat.ict (Nov 2, 2013)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I called DIBP this morning.
> They mentioned that no further documents are required and the application is under routing processing. However a case officer has Not been assigned yet.
> 
> Perhaps a long wait awaits.


Usually CO only contacts when they require some documents which applicant missed....from your signature it looks like you submitted all of them...so I think so its positive as they are already working on it, but we dont know at what stage its in


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi hasna .... I replied late on ur comment...there was no need to call Dibp until Co asked anything...I am sure next week u will get the direct grant mail..


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
Jai Mata Di.


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Congratulations my friend!
Pray for me


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Enjoy the moment buddy. You've been tense for a while. Its party time now. 
:tea: izza:


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Congratulations my friend!
> Pray for me


We all are praying for you buddy. Don't worry. You will get it next week.

All the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Congratulations Deep !!


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

I have lodged my application on 15 dec 2014. Today i.e 28 feb 2015 i recieved query regarding my payslips.
My question is that My company is not providing any pay slip so what else i can provide to assure them.
Secondly after submitting them how much time they will take to give results?
Thanks in adv.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Dear All
I am very nervous about the query of payslips from vetassess.kindly guide me that if i submit my bank statement of salaried account along with the labor contract,wud tht be enuff? For previous employment how mny payslips n which months do i have to show?shud i askd my ex employer to.mk it on letterhead or sme software generated slips req? God so many tensions...guys help me ouy


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

cataliya said:


> Dear All
> I am very nervous about the query of payslips from vetassess.kindly guide me that if i submit my bank statement of salaried account along with the labor contract,wud tht be enuff? For previous employment how mny payslips n which months do i have to show?shud i askd my ex employer to.mk it on letterhead or sme software generated slips req? God so many tensions...guys help me ouy


It depends on the co actually, try uploading all the bank statements, joining, relieving, experience letters and call em up, if you are lucky you may get the grant


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Dear All
> I am very nervous about the query of payslips from vetassess.kindly guide me that if i submit my bank statement of salaried account along with the labor contract,wud tht be enuff? For previous employment how mny payslips n which months do i have to show?shud i askd my ex employer to.mk it on letterhead or sme software generated slips req? God so many tensions...guys help me ouy



Hi there Catalyia.

There is no need to worry, just upload the nearest thing equivalent to a payslip (bank statment) in my case i uploaded a full year which was sufficient. banks generally issue a year as a maximum no problems just don`t worry and in your replay tell the CO that you had no access to payslips and that you got a bank statement instead.
regarding the labor contract i don`t know what is that.

Just chill and GL


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi pradeep n spiritstallion,
Thanks for ur replies...i got quite an idea tht how to go abt it.Labor contract are issued in UAE for work
Dont know what will happen, starting prepeparing things now.lets c how much time i will tk...
Please do pray .....


----------



## leozzy8845 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guys, e-lodged on 30th of dec, i called dibp this morrning with answer that i have been allocated to city of adelaide but not yet to a specific team, anyone knows what happen with my case pending so long( made a call on last friday as well)


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

leozzy8845 said:


> Hi guys, e-lodged on 30th of dec, i called dibp this morrning with answer that i have been allocated to city of adelaide but not yet to a specific team, anyone knows what happen with my case pending so long( made a call on last friday as well)


In on the same boat, didnt call em though. I saw a grant to a fellow who lodged on 9th jan, ive stopped assuming and analysing the patterns, it will come when it will come...


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> In on the same boat, didnt call em though. I saw a grant to a fellow who lodged on 9th jan, ive stopped assuming and analysing the patterns, it will come when it will come...


Same here, I lodged the application on 21st Dec and Front Loaded everything.
No C.O. allocation or Grant so far.
Trying to distract my mind from this


----------



## leozzy8845 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just made me sick so far, cant image what can " watting" be once 190 joints in queue, which could start sooner in following 2 weeks


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> hi there catalyia.
> 
> There is no need to worry, just upload the nearest thing equivalent to a payslip (bank statment) in my case i uploaded a full year which was sufficient. Banks generally issue a year as a maximum no problems just don`t worry and in your replay tell the co that you had no access to payslips and that you got a bank statement instead.
> Regarding the labor contract i don`t know what is that.
> ...


hey spirit bro how you doing buddy

when are you flying to brisbane....im done with medicals ...waiting for the grant...

Good luck


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all
As i am new to this forum, can you tell me what is dibp? Did u apply through agent?
I have taken bank statement, i card, job letter....
That shud b enuff..i guess.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

jasbir said:


> hey spirit bro how you doing buddy
> 
> when are you flying to brisbane....im done with medicals ...waiting for the grant...
> 
> Good luck


I`m good hope the same for you soon (a grant) 
I`m flying 10-12 march didn`t decide yet but its a bit chaotic the job search now with no aussie number... and trying to get a shared accommodation is also abit hard without that number.

Catalyia DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) the one responsible for your visa decision lol 
How did you reach this far in a visa application while you don`t know them!
and don`t worry more proofs (of any sort) will get them assured that your experience claims are authentic.
they do all this to spot any forgery in experience claims

Good luck soon you will get your grant


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Any thoughts on the following reply?

"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia
are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all
applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and this can take some
time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide
you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay spiritstallion,
Thanks for your reply. Till now my focus is on vetassess name only as my status is in progress..once i go through this phase may be then i will ve knowing abt visa, city n dibp.
Anyways good to knw tht u r flying soon...lucky u...All the very best to u...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Hey congrats deep


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jimmyrocks said:


> Wooooo.....with the grace of god....got the grant today..
> 
> Thanks everyone.....best of luck who r in line.. Shortly they will get good news...
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Any thoughts on the following reply?
> 
> "We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia
> are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all
> ...


Sounds like an external security check has been initiated. It will take a while before your visa is granted.


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

For all the guys who got the grant can you please advise whether 

1. Was there any call that you received as verification
2. Were you aware that they contacted the employers?

Please update


----------



## Simbaz (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Friends, I am new here. I got grant today for 189 which I lodged in Dec but unfortunately there is a mistake in my grant letter. My passport expiry date is mentioned incorrect. By any chance anyone knows what are the next steps from here and the turn around time.

Cheers, Simba


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally, By God's grace, I got the grant .... It was over 1 year wait...lane:

_And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good - Romans 8:28_


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> For all the guys who got the grant can you please advise whether
> 
> 1. Was there any call that you received as verification *- NO*
> 2. Were you aware that they contacted the employers? *- NO, they never do that..*
> ...


See my answers embedded above..


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

podigeo said:


> See my answers embedded above..


Thank you....


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

podigeo said:


> Finally, By God's grace, I got the grant .... It was over 1 year wait...lane:
> 
> _And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good - Romans 8:28_


Your timeline please.... When did you apply and when did you get it...


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> Your timeline please.... When did you apply and when did you get it...


EOI submitted in June 2014, Invite received in Nov 2014, Visa submitted 12 Dec, grant received - today


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Finally, By God's grace, I got the grant .... It was over 1 year wait...lane:
> 
> _And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good - Romans 8:28_


Congrats


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats 




podigeo said:


> Finally, By God's grace, I got the grant .... It was over 1 year wait...lane:
> 
> _And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good - Romans 8:28_


----------



## jimmyrocks (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks XingKing


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Brisbane team contacted*

Hello All, 
I was contacted by Brisbane team today. 

First they did a transaction of 889 dollars for my kid who was previously added as a non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent .
Secondly they acknowledged and entered new passport details of my wife in application summary . 

Now they have requested the below :-
-Police clearance certificates & Medicals - Which i ll take a date and get it done .

-Evidence of employment - references & duty statements - 
any idea what needs to be uploaded as I have already uploaded the payslips , offer letters, relieving letters, increment letters.

moved one step ahead by being contacted by brisbane team...Lets how far is the :second:


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Hello All,
> I was contacted by Brisbane team today.
> 
> First they did a transaction of 889 dollars for my kid who was previously added as a non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent .
> ...


References and Duty Statements- This could mean the reference letters (company, supervisors or colleagues) explaining your roles and responsibilities. You can submit the same documentation you submitted to the skill assessing authority.


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys 
I got CO assigned today and received request for documents including pcc, resume n passport attested copy. I had uploaded original scans but don't know what happened, anyhow wanted to let you guys know, best of luck 

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Storm94k said:


> Hi guys
> I got CO assigned today and received request for documents including pcc, resume n passport attested copy. I had uploaded original scans but don't know what happened, anyhow wanted to let you guys know, best of luck
> 
> Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


You mean 9/01/ 2015 or 2014?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

can you guide me that how many payslips do we have to send,? They should be random or in a sequece? What about giving last 6 months payslip? Will that be enough?
for my current job i am giving bank statement but for previous job pay slips tenure m not getting.

need your advice


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

cataliya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you guide me that how many payslips do we have to send,? They should be random or in a sequece? What about giving last 6 months payslip? Will that be enough?
> for my current job i am giving bank statement but for previous job pay slips tenure m not getting.
> ...


1 for every quarter should be good. I gave 2 for each year and last 6 months along with form 16s and twas approved.


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

AnanthProxy said:


> You mean 9/01/ 2015 or 2014?


Sorry its 2015

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

*hay idreamofooz*

thanks for the information...gathered everything now...will be uploading by monday...tooo much work..dont know after submission how much time they will tk again...lets c..


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

The purpose of this post is to connect with folks moving to Sydney in May 2015. We all know that search for accommodation and job hunt in a new country can be overwhelming.

I am particularly interested in booking accommodating using airbnb.com from India only so that i don't have to worry about finding a place to live for the initial settling down period. Airbnb is very trusted and i have shortlisted accommodation in the range of $300/week inside Sydney CBD area.

However, this amount can easily be further reduced (close to half) if i can find someone to share the flat/room with. We all know how expensive Sydney is and every penny saved is money earned. 

Apart from accommodation, connecting with folks new to the country will be very useful to have some sense of support in the Australia. So, yea Please drop me a PM or reply to the post if you wanna join this endeavour.

My home city is Delhi/NCR.

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

Upload all Form 16.



sahil1604 said:


> Hello All,
> I was contacted by Brisbane team today.
> 
> First they did a transaction of 889 dollars for my kid who was previously added as a non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent .
> ...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Simbaz said:


> Hi Friends, I am new here. I got grant today for 189 which I lodged in Dec but unfortunately there is a mistake in my grant letter. My passport expiry date is mentioned incorrect. By any chance anyone knows what are the next steps from here and the turn around time.
> 
> Cheers, Simba


Congrats


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The purpose of this post is to connect with folks moving to Sydney in May 2015. We all know that search for accommodation and job hunt in a new country can be overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Deepesh,

Drop me you number. I would be moving to Sydney in May 3rd week too.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Deepesh,
> 
> Drop me you number. I would be moving to Sydney in May 3rd week too.


Hi, Please check your PM and contact me soon  thanks


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

cataliya said:


> thanks for the information...gathered everything now...will be uploading by monday...tooo much work..dont know after submission how much time they will tk again...lets c..


Anytime. All the best. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

hello friends

i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..


jasbir


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> jasbir


Congrats.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> All d best bro
> How you gonna get international debit card ? Are you dine with your documents ?
> how many yrs of Payslips, bank statements and form 16 you are going to submit for employment evidence ?




Hi, 

I believe you were in uk and went to Australia... I am also planning to file the same from UK .... could you please PM me, as i am very new to this forum and need some advice...

Thanks


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally with god's grace i got my grant today, thank you god and everyone for the help. You guys have been very helpful as well.

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2015 CO:5/3/2015 asked for pc, form 80 Grant:10-3-2015


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Storm94k said:


> Finally with god's grace i got my grant today, thank you god and everyone for the help. You guys have been very helpful as well.
> 
> Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2015 CO:5/3/2015 asked for pc, form 80 Grant:10-3-2015


Congrats for stormy grant.......


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Storm94k said:


> Finally with god's grace i got my grant today, thank you god and everyone for the help. You guys have been very helpful as well.
> 
> Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2015 CO:5/3/2015 asked for pc, form 80 Grant:10-3-2015


Congrats!!!!


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

15th January backwards now.....


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> 15th March backwards now.....


 what does that mean. I did not understand


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> what does that mean. I did not understand



I meant to say 15th Jan backwards....and not 15th March....


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> I meant to say 15th Jan backwards....and not 15th March....


 very confusing the way they are approaching it. Infact I realise I understood interstellar movie better 😜


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> very confusing the way they are approaching it. Infact I realise I understood interstellar movie better 😜


Means that CO started to grant visa lodged on 15 Jan back to 9 Jan


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Teddy110 said:


> Means that CO started to grant visa lodged on 15 Jan back to 9 Jan


Now could see one 11th Jan case where CO contacted....


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha thank you xing and rubal, it has been a great relief 

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2015 CO:5/3/2015 asked for pc, form 80 Grant:10-3-2015


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys 

I have already uploaded all the documents now CO is asking for spouse English communication cert. I have already submitted the one which I got from college. Should I send the same again?

Please advice

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rubal1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have already uploaded all the documents now CO is asking for spouse English communication cert. I have already submitted the one which I got from college. Should I send the same again?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I suppose by "communication cert" you mean Proof of Functional English, and assuming you did name the file to reflect the content.
Uploading the same document again wont help I guess. I'd recommend sending a reply to CO informing that the evidence is already uploaded on date XXXXX.

Also do browse through the following link, if you haven't seen it already:
immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx

Good Luck!

EOI Submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite Received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Finally got the CO Assigned today 10 AM AEST (Applied on 13th Jan 2015 189 Visa)

CO Requested for 1. Wife English language ability - Cleared it as the consolidated marksheet had meidum of instruction is English 2. For my mother - My marriage certificate said Father alive and submitted death certificate so query has been raised which is clear now. and my mother functional english - They are not accepting the old secondary certificate or Transfer certificate so I think I have to pay VAC 2 Payment. TIME 10 AM AEST.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys I have call Adelaide team can anyone please send me the immi number...ASAP

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys please send me no for Adelaide immi department. Please send ASAP

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have logged visa on 16th Dec and CO was assigned on 19th Feb. They asked me for medical and wife English proficiency. I have submitted those on 24th Feb. Since then I have not received any update from them. The CO is from GSM Brisbane team. Any idea what should I do?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Guys please send me no for Adelaide immi department. Please send ASAP
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


GSM Adelaide	61 1300 364 613


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged visa on 16th Dec and CO was assigned on 19th Feb. They asked me for medical and wife English proficiency. I have submitted those on 24th Feb. Since then I have not received any update from them. The CO is from GSM Brisbane team. Any idea what should I do?


call them. the number is: *GSM Brisbane	61 731367000*


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Rubal1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have already uploaded all the documents now CO is asking for spouse English communication cert. I have already submitted the one which I got from college. Should I send the same again?
> 
> ...


This is what I did....I called up the processing team and told them that I need to speak to the case officer, then they requested for the TRN number and when provided they confirmed that is enough and cleared it off.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> This is what I did....I called up the processing team and told them that I need to speak to the case officer, then they requested for the TRN number and when provided they confirmed that is enough and cleared it off.


Hey we also called today and got the grant in 20 minutes. M very happy today.

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged visa on 16th Dec and CO was assigned on 19th Feb. They asked me for medical and wife English proficiency. I have submitted those on 24th Feb. Since then I have not received any update from them. The CO is from GSM Brisbane team. Any idea what should I do?


Hi paning,
Alternately I'd suggest enjoying your day and doing nothing.
I submitted the last bits on 17th Feb and sat tight, Grant email showed up in the morning on 13th Mar. You should call in on 24th Mar but I'm sure you will have the "Sweet Email" before that, all the best.
Cheers!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ET: 233914
Points: 75
EOI submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged visa on 16th Dec and CO was assigned on 19th Feb. They asked me for medical and wife English proficiency. I have submitted those on 24th Feb. Since then I have not received any update from them. The CO is from GSM Brisbane team. Any idea what should I do?



You have to call them else it will take its own sweet time.....Call them before 12PM AEST so that you will get thru quickly.


----------



## expat.ict (Nov 2, 2013)

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged visa on 16th Dec and CO was assigned on 19th Feb. They asked me for medical and wife English proficiency. I have submitted those on 24th Feb. Since then I have not received any update from them. The CO is from GSM Brisbane team. Any idea what should I do?


Almost same is the case with me, i think we have similar timeline, but since you are indian so you may get it faster than me..

I applied on 16th Dec, contacted by CO on 17th FEB from the same GSM Brisbane Team, i provided form 1221 and resume on 22nd FEB, since then no contact and no update. I have not called them yet. dont know if I should wait some more or should call them ...


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rubal1 said:


> Hey we also called today and got the grant in 20 minutes. M very happy today.
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March


Hi Rubal. U went through an agent or independently. Assuming you went through the agent, then who made the call to the CO.

I have gone through the agent, thinking if it is okay to call him ourself.


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

AnanthProxy said:


> You have to call them else it will take its own sweet time.....Call them before 12PM AEST so that you will get thru quickly.


Hi,
I called them today and they immediately gave me a grant while I was on call with them. Thanks everyone for this.


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

ENGR-189 said:


> Hi paning,
> Alternately I'd suggest enjoying your day and doing nothing.
> I submitted the last bits on 17th Feb and sat tight, Grant email showed up in the morning on 13th Mar. You should call in on 24th Mar but I'm sure you will have the "Sweet Email" before that, all the best.
> Cheers!
> ...


Hi,
I called them today and they immediately gave me a grant while I was on call with them. Thanks everyone for this.


----------



## Rubal1 (Jul 16, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> Hi Rubal. U went through an agent or independently. Assuming you went through the agent, then who made the call to the CO.
> 
> I have gone through the agent, thinking if it is okay to call him ourself.


Hey we went through agent but after submitting the documents we verified the same from CO. Yes definitely you can call them.

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

paning said:


> Hi,
> I called them today and they immediately gave me a grant while I was on call with them. Thanks everyone for this.


-O)
Fantastico & Congrats


----------



## sahil1604 (Dec 26, 2012)

paning said:


> Hi,
> I called them today and they immediately gave me a grant while I was on call with them. Thanks everyone for this.


Hi , 
Could you please provide contact number to be dialled from india for GSM Brisbane , I have the same issue , provided them docs still awaiting to hear from them.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

sahil1604 said:


> Hi ,
> Could you please provide contact number to be dialled from india for GSM Brisbane , I have the same issue , provided them docs still awaiting to hear from them.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Here is the number GSM Brisbane	61 731367000


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

ENGR-189 said:


> -O)
> Fantastico & Congrats


Thanks a lot


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

*status got COMPLETED*

hi all,

Yesterday i recieved a call from my assessing officer from vetassess. today my agent told me that my status is completed....oh god m so nervous...anxious...dont know what to say...when they will give result after posting complete?....shud be fast bcz its 2 much of anxiety


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

*marketing specialist*

hi all,

I got positive result today....yes i was happy but then my agent told me that my occupation is not been sponsored by any state so i have to wait for their updated list.i am sad again  can you guide me that Marketing specialist profession will be open or i made the wrong choice? secondly 
if i apply in 190 even then i will be needing state list?


----------



## SaumyaKR (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear all,

First of all let me inform you that, I am doing immigration independently without taking Agent Service?.

Since 2009 , I am working as a Business Analyst in a same company in india . ACS Assessment for ICT Business got +ve. I am Planning to migrate with my family (Husband and Kid - 3 Years old). As per my assumption, I have total 65 points, to apply visa category 189.

My husband is working as Engineer in Qatar (Since September 2013 till to date). Before Qatar, My husband was in Kuwait for a one year period. My self and kid have a valid resident Permit in Qatar, under my husband sponsorship visa.

Since December 2013, with my Kid, I had visited to Qatar about 6 times. Most of the time we there for a week time.
Currently (from May 2015), I am in Qatar with my kid and we will be going back to India on end of September 2015 after my 5 months child care leave with my employer.

My queries are follows:
1.	*Do my husband need to take PCC from Qatar, since he is staying in Qatar about 2 years.
2.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Kuwait, since he is staying in Kuwait about 1 year.
3.	Whether our resident permit in Qatar needs to be cancelled?
4.	Do we (husband, me, Kid) need to take PCC from Qatar, since we have a valid resident Permit under my husband sponsorship visa? 
5.	For myself, husband, kid PCC from India will be accepted. Because my husband is coming for a month vacation to India on October 2015.
6.	My old cancelled Passport, the details of spouse is not mentioned and also address is different. In our new passport, spouse details is mentioned, the residents address is same address (India) for me, husband, and kid, Whether I need to attach any extra forms or affidavit ? 
7.	To get a job for my husband (Secondary Applicant / Partner) in Australia, whether its required to do skill assessment in Vetassess for his profession ?.
8.	Whether we have to declare in visa application, that we had visited Qatar for this much certain period? *.
9.	i felt with my Kid it’s very difficult to find job, whether its possible to take my kid after settling in Australia ? [/B][/B]

Also please let me know what all documents needed to apply visa category 189 after getting EOI Invitation. Currently i have notary attested following documents ready. 

Primary Applicant Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	Marriage Certificate
4.	School Certificate
5.	Certificates of Degree BSC in Mathematics 
6.	Certificates Masters of Computer Application
7.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
8.	ACS Skill Assessment Result
9.	IELTS Result
10.	Statutory Declaration from my supervisor for 5.3 year Experience as Business Analyst. My company will not give Employment Reference.
11.	Bank Statement
12.	Pay slips since 2009 Dec till to date
13.	TDS Certificate.
14.	Bonus letter from Employer.
15.	Appoint letter of my Employer.
16.	PCC
17.	Medical

Secondary Applicant / Partner Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	School Certificate
4.	Diploma Engineering Certificates
5.	Engineering Degree Certificates
6.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
7.	PCC
8.	Medical

Secondary Applicant (Kid) Documents:
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Birth Certificate
3.	PCC (whether PCC Required?)
4.	Medical

Please answer my queries and what all documents, forms, Affidavit are required other than above mentioned documents. 
Expecting your Reply
Thanking you


----------



## priyasengupta (Dec 11, 2014)

SaumyaKR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all let me inform you that, I am doing immigration independently without taking Agent Service?.
> 
> ...


did someone clarify your queries or should you want me to answer for this?


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 2, 2015)

Are you guys doing police verifications straight away or deferring the process.generally police verifications have expire date after 3-6 months..so if the CO takes the case presumably after 2 months..then there's a chance that these things need to be re-done


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 2, 2015)

i am not claiming any points based on work exp..do i need to provide bank statement and payslip etc?


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 2, 2015)

so i guess those who have applied in november or december generally don't get the grant before March the following year(offshore)?


----------



## ipsingh80 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I submitted Australian visa application in sub class 189 for occupation Engineering Technologist in October 2015.
is there anyone with similar criteria or someone highlight the status of processing.

thanks


----------

